# 16vt aba build



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

I have decided to do my first engine build.This seams like a great place to document the progress.I am open to all ideas and input.
I had planned on doing a 9a conversion at first,then i came across a good deal on an aba from a 98 gti.I did a lot of reading before i bought it and decided a boosted aba on nos could be alot more fun.








Here is a pic of the aba engine before teardown.















tearing down the engine wasn`t hard at all.We`ll see how it goes back together































Here is a top view with the crank still in.








Here is a pic of the naked block.It`s off to the shop.








So now the block is back I had it honed and cleaned up a bit and i also had the crank polished.























what a difference.























I got a deal on a 16v 2.0l head and a 16v 1.8l.I chose to use the 16v 2.0l head.I tore the head apart about a year ago.I was gonna try to remove the valve seals myselfe,but then decided to pay the 50 dollars and get it done at a machine shop.While it was there i decided to get it ported and polished.Ya,so the 50 dollars started to climb.I gat a smokin deal on the p&p.







I couldn`t say no. Props to the guys at even`s engine shop.








It`s hard to tell in this pic,but the deck was brought to a mirror finish.








Once I got the head back i started reassembly.








Here is a pic of the upper manifold,with my passat throttlebody.I have a g-60 throttlebody,but I have to figure out how to get a tps on it.The g-60 tb would be very cool on there.








here is a before and after pic of my lower intake manifold,You can see the difference between the injector cups.The cups are just threaded in.I took out the o-rings in the digi cups and used some gasket sealent on the threads to seal them.
















Here is a pic of the head with the new cam followers installed.The last thing i want to hear on a fresh motor is tappity tappity tap.It`s also a good piture of the port&polish.








Here is a picture of the head with the cams in and all the bearing caps installed.I`m not running a distributor so i`m going to have to make some kind of block off plate or buy one if I can find one.The next thing i will do is check my valve clearance.This head was rebuilt once before so I don`t want to take any chances with the valves hitting the pistons.
I will document the clearence check for others that are not sure on how to do this.
















My intrercooler has arrived,wow I should have taken measurements







It`s gonna be a tight one.
Overall: 31" X 12" X 3" 
Inlet/Outlet: 3" 
All TIG Welded 6061 Aluminum 
PSi Drop under 0.2. 
Max PSi is 30 Up to 400HP 








_Modified by wyliej at 10:47 AM 1-25-2008_


_Modified by wyliej at 11:33 AM 1-30-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

what turbo?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

I`m not 100% sure yet.I`m learning as i go.I just bought this one








inlet-3
outlet-2
flange-t3/4
psi-30psi max
compressor-.50a/r
turbine-.63a/r
compresor wheel-.57t-exducer 2.07in,mayor 2.36in
turbine wheel- exducer 2.07in,mayor 2.36in
stage 3














I hope it`s not too big,I`m concerned about the spool up time,but I`ll throw some juice (nitrous)to it and see if i can speed things up.Or maybe even blow some things up.ha ha




_Modified by wyliej at 9:04 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## spooks914 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Nice...how much did the hot tank run you?


----------



## nimbusmk1 (Aug 12, 2003)

That turbo is not really that big. I would be more concerned with the quality of it. It looks to be a made in china turbo.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (nimbusmk1)*

I`m not %100 sure if i will use it.I only paid 100 dollars for it new.I couldn`t not buy it for that price.I`ll see how it is when i recieve it,If it turns out to be a piece of shi#$t,i`ll sell it and buy a different one.I`m just going by info that i recieved from the person i bought it from.
I figured a compressor that will do 30 psi to be on the bigger side,considering i may only use half of that.I`m still learning so any kind of info i recieve is helpfull.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (spooks914)*

I had the block cleaned up,honed,and the crank pollished for $157.I thought this to be very cheap I was thinking machine work was going to be expensive.It was only 50 dollars to get my valve stem seals replaced.I read in another thread someone paid 200 dollars,But that may have been because I had already taken the head apart myselfe.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

what ecu setup are you going to use?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Valve cover gasket is building me a ms unit to run wasted sparkand nos control.I searched around and the deal i got from him is probably the best one i found.










_Modified by wyliej at 8:35 AM 1-23-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

does anyone have any info on what the minimum thickness is for a 16v head that is being bolted onto an aba block.mine is 4.6800inch(118.364mm)


----------



## jamesr88 (Oct 9, 2007)

what kind of power do you think you will put down at the wheels i am getting all my parts together to do mine im shooting for 450 wheel so it will be $$$$$$


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (jamesr88)*

I`m hope to get about 250-300whp without the nitrous.With the nitrous i hope to gain another 75-100whp.I`ll push it as far as i can though.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (nimbusmk1)*

I recieved my turbo today.I`m very happy with what i got.You had me a little worried about the quality of it,but after recieving it,I would say i got a smokin deal.It should be perfect for my build


























_Modified by wyliej at 7:53 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Did you get all you 16v2.0 parts yet?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ya,I ended up buying a 91 passat gl It`s fully loaded.It just about killed me to have to tear it apart.So i think i`m covered now for parts.I still need to pull the engine,I have to get the im shaft and pulleys.I have to find a cheap engine hoist.I checked out the build you got going on there.That`s very cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by wyliej at 7:40 AM 2-2-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Thanks I just love to build up engines. That one of my hobbies.
Thats why I'm following your thread. Which pistons are you going to use the aba or the 9a?
The good thing is you should be able to part out the passat and get some money back.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

This is actually my first build.I`ve was thinking about paying to have a 16v 2.0l put in my car,but i lost confidence in my mechanic.It turns out i know more than he does.So i decided to take it on myselfe.I wanted to be able to say, ya i turned every last nut and bolt in this thing.I`ve learned alot by reading through these threads.Now i`m hooked on v-dubs.I`m already thinking of the next project.Ha ha.I found a 1979 rabbit
that would love to be brought back to life with my spare 16v 2.0l.on itb`s. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







oh ya.I`m using the aba pistons.I want to keep the compression down.I need to figure out my valve clearance.I need to get the pulleys so i can rotate the engine.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

It's addictive, hope you got money....lol


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ya,so i`ve found out.I don`t know what is costing me more, my car or my ex.














.Ha ha i`m like a crackhead when it comes to my car.come on man just give me one more.One more part for my car.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Has anybody out there installed their intercooler in front of their rad behind the grill,Is there any problems with cooling the rad by doing this.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

no.The ring gap is good.The oil ring is different from the stock ones.The stock one looks like a waffer and fits nice.The new ones look like a spring and squishes together when it`s in the ring compressor.I saw this picture of someone that made a ring grinder.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

So.I finally pulled the motor out of my passat.Now i`ll take the im shaft out.I`m not sure how i`m going to do the pulley setup.I need to do more research on this.I want to keep the power steering.I`m not sure but i might go with the aba alt.If i do this I need to get the aba power steering pump pulley.
If anybody has any ideas on this,please share them.
































I`ll be buying an engine leveler for my jetta.That would of made things a lot easier.










_Modified by wyliej at 4:34 PM 3-3-2008_


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*

hey if you have the front end off your jetta and use a jack with the Lift it makes things a little easier oh and if You should go with the pulley setup from Oldschool They utilize the aba stock serp belt setup with a custom pulley


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*

ya.I was thinking i would take the front end apart.I need to figure out how i`m going to mount my intercooler.I might stick it in front of the rad.I saw that Pulley setup from oldschool.Do you know if you can still run the power steering with this setup.I noticed other people running no power steering with the serp setup.Your build is coming along good.
I was hoping to have mine finished by june.I was wanting to drive it to waterwagons.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_ya.I was thinking i would take the front end apart.I need to figure out how i`m going to mount my intercooler.I might stick it in front of the rad.I saw that Pulley setup from oldschool.Do you know if you can still run the power steering with this setup.I noticed other people running no power steering with the serp setup.Your build is coming along good.
I was hoping to have mine finished by june.I was wanting to drive it to waterwagons.









oh man you didnt hear Waterwagens was cancelled Man im so pissed cause that was the main show for my project this year. Mounting it infront of your radiator is a really good place for minor fab work.And if you get a really small belt you can run power streering off the main pulley like an ABA but without the water pump running on it instead its runs off serp belt set up Oh and if your ever down In BHam let me know You could come over and check things out


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*

What??!No waterwagons.I was stoked for that.I think i`ll go with the serp setup then.I just wasn`t sure about the power steering.There must be a bunch of you in bellingham with vdubs.I was just out there picking up an ecu from vcg.I might just take you up on the offer and come check out your build.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I have more then just that to check out might have a few ideas or suggestions for you. VCG is the shissnit he going to be doing my megasquirt for sure But yeah IM me anytime and ill give you my number so you can come by. If your interested in a joining a car club thats local Let me know Its just for VWs and audi


----------



## Rocko'sEuroGTi (Feb 2, 2005)

*Re: (wyliej)*

Wylie, nice to meet you today. Wicked build thread dude. Good luck on the project. Here's those links I was telling you about.
Dave Hartnell's Sites (Megasquirt etc..)
http://www.fireandfuel.ca/
http://www.plasmabunny.com/gallery/
Jose's Shop here in Abbotsford
http://www.jsperformance.ca/
UBCSCC Auto Cross
http://www.ubcscc.com/index.shtml
And of course Dubberz, the Lower Mainlands local VW site.
http://www.dubberz.com/forum/
Take care man, hope to see you out at some meets.
Cheers
Tyler


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I finally got my car to the shop.I was able today to pull the grill rad support and rad out.It`s ugly in that engine compartment.I`m getting exited now.There`s no going back now.I also removed the stock ecu, ignition module and wiring harness.I`m going to try to make time to pull my motor next weekend.I need to find another engine stand.




















_Modified by wyliej at 9:04 PM 3-9-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

You got a-lot of cleaning to do .


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

ya.It`s filthy in there.I was thinking I would clean it and use the paint code I got from my friend and paint it and make it new looking again.
I`ll also look into changing all the bushings,wheel bearings.I`ll be converting the rear drums to disk.I`m also looking to source out the parts to do a mk3 dash swap.The mk3 dash swap kicks ass.I`ll deal with the engine bay first.LOL


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (vw_dred)*

looks like the intercooler is about a 100$ unit from china as well....


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

OBDII aba & ebay galore
god damnit!


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I`m also looking to source out the parts to do a mk3 dash swap.The mk3 dash swap kicks ass. 

Dont forget to ask me about this when you come over My friend and i have done one and did a really good job ill have a bunch of suggestions maybe even help










_Modified by Snowboy85vwlove at 9:42 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (TehLonz)*

i`m done with ebay .I promise.!!!


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*

its not that saving money is bad...its that toes cheap parts are junk.
thoes turbos are known to be junk, leak, break, fall apart, etc.
its like why cripple yourself in a build right off the bat.
also, the intercoolers are known to be way less efficient. just look at the turbulators, youca n see they are much less dense than say a garret core.
for things like silicone, im with you on ebay. hose clamps, go ebay. new headlights, go ebay. but mechanical critical parts....id say save up for good stuff.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Ya .I don`t plan on using that turbo anymore.I guess i should remove it from the thread,but as far as the intercooler I never realy heard any negative feedback until now.I`ll go read some more threads on intercooling.thanx for the info.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_
Dont forget to ask me about this when you come over My friend and i have done one and did a really good job ill have a bunch of suggestions maybe even help









_Modified by Snowboy85vwlove at 9:42 PM 3-12-2008_

wicked.The more info i can get the better.


----------



## crazyvwobie (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (wyliej)*

dont worry too much about the ebay intercooler I ran 280whp with mine and the car ran perfect .I know of several 400whp mk2 vr6 doing the same thats why I got mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing it yourself


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (crazyvwobie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyvwobie* »_dont worry too much about the ebay intercooler I ran 280whp with mine and the car ran perfect .I know of several 400whp mk2 vr6 doing the same thats why I got mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for doing it yourself

Ya i read through some threads and a few people are running these intercoolers with no problems.I can`t believe how much i`ve learned from building this motor.DIY is the only way to go.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I heard good things about the ebay intercoolers


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

so I finally got the 9a engine and hoist to the shop.I pulled the im shaft out along with the oil pump gear.So that`s one more thing done.
I had a hell of a time getting the 30mm cv axle bolts lose.I went to a 1 inch drive breaker bar and it got it off with a couple of jumps on it.
So next weekend i`m hoping to get the 8v out of the jetta.
check out the custom exhaust setup







lol


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

today I went and pulled the engine out of my jetta.Pulling the front end off made things a whole lot easier.I think i`ll be changing the shift linkage as well.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I need to get some heavy duty engine degreaser for this one.
Maybe i`ll hire some kid to come clean this engine bay.While i watch and drink


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I need to get some heavy duty engine degreaser for this one.
Maybe i`ll hire some kid to come clean this engine bay.While i watch and drink
















Take a pressure washer to it. Rebuild all the shift linkage. I wanna see this finished... I'm going to be doing exactly this. I think I'm going to go with megasquirt as well. Cool deal taking it on yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

Ya.I refuse to pay someone to work on my car.The more i tear into it the more things i see that can be changed or improved.I want to make sure i do this right.This is my baby.Believe me I want to hear this thing fire up too.Do you plan on running a wasted spark setup.
So far i`ve heard a lot of good stuff about megasquirt.I`m gonna try to tune it myselfe also.If i do get stumped i`ll be calling on vcg for help.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_Ya.I refuse to pay someone to work on my car..Do you plan on running a wasted spark setup.So far i`ve heard a lot of good stuff about megasquirt.I`m gonna try to tune it myselfe also.If i do get stumped i`ll be calling on vcg for help.









I to refuse to have someone else work on my car, but hey I am a car fanatic. I also plan on using a wayspark setup, but i'm going to purchase 034's coil. Megasquirt is only what you make it, but it is a great system. I'm going to build my own harness and my own engine and my own custom turbo setup. I already have a donor car (a 91 16v gli) and A complete ABA engine that someone wanted to dump. I also have a throttle body from a passat that has tps. I have a friend who has 034efi standalone, hands down great standalone but very pricey. I also have a friend who has megasquirt, a whole lot cheaper and once you get it installed and running is just as easy to tune. BTW: my buddy that has the 034efi has a 1.8t in a mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a cool project. Gunna need a whole lot of


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_The more i tear into it the more things i see that can be changed or improved 

its definitely really easy to get in over your head with these projects! ask me how i know


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
its definitely really easy to get in over your head with these projects! ask me how i know

















 
x2


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
its definitely really easy to get in over your head with these projects! ask me how i know


















x3.







I had no idea what i was getting into.It turned into more than just a swap.It`s almost turned into a restortation now.I`m pretty sure some of these parts are 20 years old.I went and picked up my new ball joints tie rod ends, shift linkage and bushings today.So this weekend I`ll jump on that.Oh ya I forgot to buy the wheel bearings.







Tommorow i guess.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

you think this is a project? Try putting a 20v in a mk2.........


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_
I to refuse to have someone else work on my car, but hey I am a car fanatic. I also plan on using a wayspark setup, but i'm going to purchase 034's coil. Megasquirt is only what you make it, but it is a great system. I'm going to build my own harness and my own engine and my own custom turbo setup. I already have a donor car (a 91 16v gli) and A complete ABA engine that someone wanted to dump. I also have a throttle body from a passat that has tps. I have a friend who has 034efi standalone, hands down great standalone but very pricey. I also have a friend who has megasquirt, a whole lot cheaper and once you get it installed and running is just as easy to tune. BTW: my buddy that has the 034efi has a 1.8t in a mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a cool project. Gunna need a whole lot of









Sounds like your well on your way.You`ll find It`s not all that bad of a build.I did and still am doing a lot of reading.I pretty much have the engine figured out now.I`m hoping the megasquirt install goes well.I plan on buying my harness.It`s cheap,Like 50 dollars.I`m starting to get exited.I can`t wait to turn the key and push the button.vvrrrrooommmmmm.







I want to be able to drive down the road white nuckled and scared ****less.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_you think this is a project? Try putting a 20v in a mk2......... 

I met a guy last weekend that wants to put one in a rocco.I can`t wait to see that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wolfsburg-motorsport (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

Nice project. Should be a good un when its done mate, will keep watchin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The ebay intercoolers seem good from people ive talked to, should be fine. Dont use that turbo though, its cheap and s**t and after rebuilding ur engine dont take the risk. Stick with well known brands.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Bump for not knowing the op personally but know what he is going through.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
I met a guy last weekend that wants to put one in a rocco.I can`t wait to see that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know someone who has one... its fast as hell...Also know where a caddy truck that has one is for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

so I think i`m going to use this throttlebody now.I got it from a 4.6l ford.It`s big.I also managed to get the tps with it.










_Modified by wyliej at 11:14 AM 4-5-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I`m trying to figure out if I have to run a harmonic balancer or not.
I know it should be there but,has anybody had any major issues running without it?.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_so I think i`m going to use this throttlebody now.I got it from a 4.6l ford.It`s big.I also managed to get the tps with it.









_Modified by wyliej at 11:14 AM 4-5-2008_

i have the same one it works great and is 70mm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (pdogg)*

How is the throttle response and Are you using the tps.I like how easy it`ll be to attach the intercooler piping.How do you have your throttle cable setup to run it.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*






















totally didn't even think about running the throttle body from a ford motor... I have one from a 5.4 wonder if its any bigger?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

i know they make 70 and 75mm setups for fords, but i dont know which motors got which...
does that one you have there bolt to the stock intake?


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_How is the throttle response and Are you using the tps.I like how easy it`ll be to attach the intercooler piping.How do you have your throttle cable setup to run it.









the response is great and i am using the tps. i just have the cable mounted to the valvecover temporary until i do something else. i will get a pic later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

The throttlebody I have is off a 4.7L. It`s 70 mm and is a direct bolt on.It would assume the 5.4L is larger.We have the best junkyards out here.I can get these throttlebodys all day long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (pdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdogg* »_
the response is great and i am using the tps. i just have the cable mounted to the valvecover temporary until i do something else. i will get a pic later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ya a picture would be cool.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_





















totally didn't even think about running the throttle body from a ford motor... I have one from a 5.4 wonder if its any bigger?

I first saw it in a thread with a guy installing megasquirt on a 8v.
I wasn`t going to use it but snowboy got me convinced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
The throttlebody I have is off a 4.7L. It`s 70 mm and is a direct bolt on.It would assume the 5.4L is larger.We have the best junkyards out here.I can get these throttlebodys all day long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

how`s your car comming along.Ya got it back together yet.?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_how`s your car comming along.Ya got it back together yet.?

bit of a hold up at the moment with the exhaust manifold, so im back to collecting parts until that gets sorted out...
next up is the transmission, which shouldnt take too long, then the wiring work
one of these days


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
Ya a picture would be cool.

16v scirocco cable


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
bit of a hold up at the moment with the exhaust manifold, so im back to collecting parts until that gets sorted out...
next up is the transmission, which shouldnt take too long, then the wiring work
one of these days









Ya I hear ya.I Found out my Stock intake mani isn`t going to work.So I bought a scirocco upper mani.Now I want to go with a shorty intake.Who knows maybe I`ll try a turbocharged ITB setup.I can`t seem to make up my mind







I have enough spare parts now to build another motor.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

My 85 carat died on me.It`s not worth fixing,so I spent the day stripping it of the power options and the rear disc brake setup.The rear calipers and rotors were replaced with new ones before i bought it.
So these will be replacing my drum brakes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Can anybody tell me what the difference is between the mk2 steering rack and the mk3.I`ve seen people switching over to the mk3.Why?.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

maybe because its stronger?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

I was thinking for the 5 lug swap???.I guess I`ll go do some reading.I don`t want to put the car back together and then be like damn I wish i would have changed that.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I am not sure on that also. I am going to upgrade to the plus suspension setup in order to do the wide track and I don't know if I am going to have to downgrade (







) to powersteering from my manual and run the mk3 rack or not.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (BlackTie+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackTie+* »_I am not sure on that also. I am going to upgrade to the plus suspension setup in order to do the wide track and I don't know if I am going to have to downgrade (







) to powersteering from my manual and run the mk3 rack or not. 

You can buy a manual mk3 rack. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://www.autopartsway.ca/Aut...+Rack


_Modified by wyliej at 11:03 AM 4-18-2008_


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

updates? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

I havn`t had much time with my car.I`m looking into buying an audi for my daily.I did manage to get the shift linkage and bushings replaced.The engine bay is clean.I`m looking for a mk3 vr6 front swaybar to put in it and I might switch over to a manual steering rack now.That extra belt causes drag.It`ll clean it up a bit too.I just want to open the hood and see motor,not a bunch of wires and crap.I`d like to run the wires through the framerails.I`ll try to post some more pics.soon.







oh ya and more


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I found a good deal on a used tranny.The code is awy.It`s out of a diesel.Does anyone have any info on this tranny.







or should i go with a 9a tranny or the tranny from my 8v.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

if you are goin to make some big power no 020 is good for boost.
if you were going to use one it needs to be any of these. acn/aon/asf/acl/4t/8a/chd/dfp/ath all of them have good long gears. 
i have the acn and it is great but cant handle the power its my 5th one i am going to 02a


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (pdogg)*

people say that you need to run an 02a, but i've seen them blow just as easy as 020's... the problem with them is that the rivets in the differential break and then it toasts the whole trans and cracks the case. 9a will be really short, just as the 2y (stock 2.0 16v trans). The good thing about 02a's is that they have long gears, the bad is that you have to buy the stuff to switch it over the manual linkage.


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (pdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdogg* »_if you are goin to make some big power no 020 is good for boost.
if you were going to use one it needs to be any of these. acn/aon/asf/acl/4t/8a/chd/dfp/ath all of them have good long gears. 
i have the acn and it is great but cant handle the power its my 5th one i am going to 02a

wrong. talk to the Corbitts... they had 100+ 11&12 sec. passes on their O20.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

i have never have the rivets brake but have striped all gears and the main shaft in 020s their is no way u can run a 11sec 1/4 mile on a stock 020 without having lotssss of money in to it


_Modified by pdogg at 10:47 AM 4-24-2008_


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (pdogg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pdogg* »_i have never have the rivets brake but have striped all gears and the main shaft in 020s their is no way u can run a 11sec 1/4 mile on a stock 020 without having lotssss of money in to it

_Modified by pdogg at 10:47 AM 4-24-2008_

I dont believe this either, my best friend has a car pushing 372hp at the wheels, and its on an 020, no diff just a bolt kit, no problems yet has over 10k miles on it.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_
I dont believe this either, my best friend has a car pushing 372hp at the wheels, and its on an 020, no diff just a bolt kit, no problems yet has over 10k miles on it.









damn thats a good 020


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_
I dont believe this either, my best friend has a car pushing 372hp at the wheels, and its on an 020, no diff just a bolt kit, no problems yet has over 10k miles on it.









ya if u drive like a girl to and from the dyno with a car that has a open diff any 020 will work great


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

thanx for all the info guys.I`m gonna go with the 020 because i have one,and I can pick them up at the local junkyard for next to nothing.
Can anyone tell me what flywheel and cluch setup to use.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_thanx for all the info guys.I`m gonna go with the 020 because i have one,and I can pick them up at the local junkyard for next to nothing.
Can anyone tell me what flywheel and cluch setup to use.









act http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (pdogg)*

im really enjoying my clutchnet red pressure plate and kevlar clutch, but ive got it in an 02A...so not really comparable


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

Would i have to change over my shift linkage to run the 02a.I just replaced all that crap.


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

yes o2a is cable shift


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_im really enjoying my clutchnet red pressure plate and kevlar clutch, but ive got it in an 02A...so not really comparable









I believe Dave Corbitt told me they run a clutchnet red PP and yellow sprung 4 puck on their 02A. They also run some sort of quasi-LSD system called Phantom Grip
Their 02O setup was probably similar, but they had a drag spool.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_thanx for all the info guys.I`m gonna go with the 020 because i have one,and I can pick them up at the local junkyard for next to nothing.
Can anyone tell me what flywheel and cluch setup to use.









Do what fits your budget


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (derekste)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_
I believe Dave Corbitt told me they run a clutchnet red PP and yellow sprung 4 puck on their 02A. They also run some sort of quasi-LSD system called Phantom Grip

i had a phantom grip in my 020...it worked ok until you really jumped on the throttle, and it worked great in a friends fairly stock 16v. they just just have torque limit that they can hold until 1 wheel finally starts slipping.
my 02a/clutchnet experience so far has been promising enough that i plan on running a red pressure plate and 6 puck sprung clutch in my cable operated 02a for my turbo car


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Do what fits your budget

I passed my budget a while ago.







LOL


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

May we have a status update.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_May we have a status update.
 Here is a pic of what the car looks like now.I just need to finish up a couple things with my motor.I need to find the timing belt and figure out what serpentine belt to use.Then the motor can be put into the car.I`m going to be switching over to a manual steering rack now.so I need to figure this out now.Doesn`t seem to difficult though.I`ve decided I don`t want to run a power steering pump anymore.I`ve got The front solid mount from eip tuning.I`m trying to find the rear solid mount now.I`ve changed the shift linkage and bushings.I got new wheel bearings pressed in.I`ve got new ball joints tie rod ends and control arm bushings to install.I`m looking to buy a used vr6 mk3 front swaybar as well.I had to clean up the battery tray it was a little rusty same with the side of the passanger side framerail.I`m just going to paint the primed sections with the same color code as the car.I`m cleaning up the wiring and I want to run as much as i can through the frame rails.I thought I was just going to swap motors and
be done,but i`m just having to much fun tearing things apart.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

So I went yesterday and removed the rear subframe steering rack throttle cable clutch cable and wiring.
I want to replace the bushings on my control arms.What`s the deal with those sleeves can I just smash them out and replace them with new ones?.
does anyone have any info or pics on running the wiring from the panel through thre frame rails.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

you should save those sleeves, just pry them out with a screwdriver, theyre not hard to pry out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

cool.thanx I wasn`t sure about those things. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I`ll try to fish them out of there.I was thinking of using a socket of the same diam.and try to tap them out.I don`t think they have ever been removed before.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i`ve decided to paint the entire engine bay.I was just going to paint over the frame rails,but I changed my mind.So today I went and put the primer on.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

wow,those sleeves were in there pretty good.I had to use a socket to smash one of them out.The other one wasn`t to bad.I`ll take the control arms to work now and press in the new bushings,and try to find a new sleeve.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

good progress man


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_good progress man 
 thanx.it`s comming along ok.I don`t know about meeting my deadline now.
I need to go to the auto wrecker and find another wiring harness.The original wiring won`t make it all the way to the front of the frame rail.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

if youre running it through the frame i hear it has to be extended


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_if youre running it through the frame i hear it has to be extended

Ya I was thinking i would try to use another stock harness with the same colors.I would like to keep the wiring as stock as possable,just in case i run into any wiring problems in the future.
Not that I have anything to worry about,because vw`s never have wiring problems.


----------



## HummerSWOV (Nov 3, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Well, I've been looking for a thread like this. Gonna try to do this this summer. Never done an engine build before, so if I flood this board with questions that is why. Gotta learn some time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubobsession (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (HummerSWOV)*

glad I found this thread, info should prove valuable when I start my project this winter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (vdubobsession)*

updates?


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

So whats the progress Im on hold myself since im waiting for an 02A transmission to show up then im back in action


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

I have been wanting to ask that question...What 02a will work on the aba bottom end..Im goin to use a vr gearset but i need a 4 cyl bell housing/gearbox..help is appreciated..


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_I have been wanting to ask that question...What 02a will work on the aba bottom end..Im goin to use a vr gearset but i need a 4 cyl bell housing/gearbox..help is appreciated..

just source a 02A from a corrado or passat that had cable shift such as the G60 or the later 16v passats


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

sounds good..


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_I have been wanting to ask that question...What 02a will work on the aba bottom end..Im goin to use a vr gearset but i need a 4 cyl bell housing/gearbox..help is appreciated..

all 4cyl transmission up to 2004 (don't quote me on the year) will fit any 4cyl engine from vw, so long as they were side mounted (not a transverse engine). So you'll be fine using a passat/corrado bellhousing with any vr gearset. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

i`ve been kinda busy with other stuff,but so far i`ve changed out my power steering rack with a new manual rack tie rods and tie rod ends and bushings.I`ve also changed the ball joints.I went and returned the bushings for the control arms and bought them as a complete unit for an extra 40 dollars.I have new engine mounts installed.A solid eip one for the front and oem for the tranny and rear.I`ll try to get some pics up soon.I just need a few little things for the engine and I still need to run the wiring for the lights,ecu and wetever else.I`m still plucking away at it.It`s like new again.I just changed the suspension before the car was taken off the road.I can`t wait to see how she rides.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_i`ve been kinda busy with other stuff,but so far i`ve changed out my power steering rack with a new manual rack tie rods and tie rod ends and bushings.I`ve also changed the ball joints.I went and returned the bushings for the control arms and bought them as a complete unit for an extra 40 dollars.I have new engine mounts installed.A solid eip one for the front and oem for the tranny and rear.I`ll try to get some pics up soon.I just need a few little things for the engine and I still need to run the wiring for the lights,ecu and wetever else.I`m still plucking away at it.It`s like new again.I just changed the suspension before the car was taken off the road.I can`t wait to see how she rides.









can't wait to hear how it runs, I have slowly been gathering parts for a build like this.. but i'm gonna go with forged internals, and really lay some power down...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

well get on it.Plan on spending double your budget.ha ha


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I have pretty much everything I need, A donor 16v, A donor ABA block, MS system and harness, 02j trans, 20v timing belt, a t3/t4 60 trim junkyard turbo, and i'm going to fabricate my own intercooler tubing from some pipe and silicone adapters I have around here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_I have pretty much everything I need, A donor 16v, A donor ABA block, MS system and harness, 02j trans, 20v timing belt, a t3/t4 60 trim junkyard turbo, and i'm going to fabricate my own intercooler tubing from some pipe and silicone adapters I have around here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sounds good,but i wouldn`t use that timing belt.You should use the 150 tooth belt from the abf.There is a guy on here that sells them.i`ll try to get a link to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
Sounds good,but i wouldn`t use that timing belt.You should use the 150 tooth belt from the abf.There is a guy on here that sells them.i`ll try to get a link to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hey wylie you mean 151TOOTH LOL oh and i have a o2a tranny on its way with a limited slip installed So let the 16v turbo build contest continue finally


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

oops


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_
hey wylie you mean 151TOOTH LOL oh and i have a o2a tranny on its way with a limited slip installed So let the 16v turbo build contest continue finally

How come? I thought the 20v was a 151 tooth timing belt.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marshall559* »_
How come? I thought the 20v was a 151 tooth timing belt.

couldnt tell you why but do your research and you will find there are a few sizes a 150 153 and i think theres one more but i dont know what it is but for sure you need a 151tooth they are for a ABF which was only over in europe


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

i used a 152 on my ABA 16VG60 with no trouble. i believe it's a 1.8T belt. my engine is in pieces in my workroom right now... 83mm forged pistons, forged rods, TDi crank, GT30-somethin', cams, 65mm TB, etc... should make 450 without much drama.








ever get over to the island???
m.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (MA_XXX)*

sounds nice.I wouldn`t mind checking this car out when you have it back together.For the timing belt thing.I was talking to a guy who was using the 1.8t timing belt with a set of cams and a shaved head and he bent his valves.Also can you tell us if your piston heads are butterflied or not.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

If you are using the stock pistons.I would just go with the abf T-belt.There are people on the vortex selling them for fairly cheap 35 dollars or so.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_
hey wylie you mean 151TOOTH LOL oh and i have a o2a tranny on its way with a limited slip installed So let the 16v turbo build contest continue finally

Yes and the contest continues.Oh ya and my car only uses mothers wax.Glad to hear everything went well with the tranny.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

2 week bump


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

sorry guys.I`ve been working on getting my passat going.As soon as i`m done i`ll be back at the jetta.I also need to build up some more funds for this project.Be patient.I should be back at it pretty quick.In the meantime enjoy the weather and drink lotsa


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I swapped out the power steering for manual steering .I had to change the steering linkage.The one for the power steering was to short.It should ride like a brand new car again.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

are you going to covert the shifter to cables?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I`ll go with the cable shift after i blow my 020 and switch to an 02a.For now i`ll stick with the linkage.I installed new bushings so it should feel nice and smooth again.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I'd be careful with using that assembly lube in the head. Heard about a guy who fried his head and when he pulled it apart, realized that the lube had clogged the oil passages to the cam bearings.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (dubCanuck1)*

ya.I was thinking about that.I`ve turned it over so many times now by hand and when I start the engine for the first time i`ll use thin oil.For the first few cranks i`ll be checking for oil pressure , fuel pressure and that kinda stuff before i actually fire it up.I think i`ll be ok.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I just realized there are no pics of my engine on here.I`m waiting on pulleys and belts and it`ll be ready to drop into the car.I`ve also got a clearence issue with my downpipe.It`s off of a 9a.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

that engine is sexy.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

thanx.I drool everytime i look at it.I can`t wait to here it run.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i have had a similar ebay turbo in my wrx for 4 years 70 k and beat the piss out of it @ 15-16psi no problems whatsoever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i used 9A pistons with an ABA gasket and shaved head. european cams and no problems








i built mine before the ABF belt was easy to get so, i used the 152. 
my head is going for a cleaning and the crank is on it's way. i just have to find an IM shaft bearing before i can get the block dipped and it'll be time to start reassembling.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_i used 9A pistons with an ABA gasket and shaved head. european cams and no problems








i built mine before the ABF belt was easy to get so, i used the 152. 
my head is going for a cleaning and the crank is on it's way. i just have to find an IM shaft bearing before i can get the block dipped and it'll be time to start reassembling.

There is more clearence with the 9a pistons heads than there is with the aba ones.your asking for trouble if you run that setup with aba pistons.Unless you get them butterflied.


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

ahhhh... well, i'm having some forged ones made for the new engine anyway. so, i guess i'll have a set of ABA rods with 9A pistons for sale!!!!
i'm going with 83mm, 21mm wrist pins, 9A style crowns and 9:1 cr.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and bought some -6 braided fuel line and -6 fittings.Does anyone know of the best way to install the fuel line into the fitting without the braided line getting all f`d up.


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I went and bought some -6 braided fuel line and -6 fittings.Does anyone know of the best way to install the fuel line into the fitting without the braided line getting all f`d up.

Patience and lots of practice.


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Marshall559)*

I usully just tape mine with e stringed packing tape,and cut with a wiz z wheel, but need to flush lines to clear of any debris. A bladed cutter is a better way. Place fitting on the end, and press it onto the workbench,till fully seated.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Scrubbs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scrubbs* »_I usully just tape mine with e stringed packing tape,and cut with a wiz z wheel, but need to flush lines to clear of any debris. A bladed cutter is a better way. Place fitting on the end, and press it onto the workbench,till fully seated.


that`s pretty much what i`ve been reading.You don`t leave the tape on do you.?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

There's a DIY on here that does a great job of displaying what you want to accomplish.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3664010
Earl's plumbing has a lot of good videos on youtube. It's the second post.


_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 12:08 AM 7-29-2008_


----------



## Scrubbs (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (dubCanuck1)*

take the tape off, gently, to not disturb the strands. Use an approved lube on it too.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Scrubbs)*

I`ve got it figured. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I`ve ordered a whole mess of parts.I`m just waiting now for everything arive.
parts on order.
aluminum water pump pulley-INA
rs wiring harness-rs
lc-1 wideband controller and sensor-034tuning
Coilpack and wire set-034tuning
iat+clt sensor-rs
catch can-034tuning
intercooler piping-ebay
paxton fpr-h2sports
t-belt-vortex
block off plate-034tuning
waterneck-INA
neuspeed sway bar
More build pics should be coming soon.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

sweet your on your way to being finished Im stoked cant wait to see her run Im so close i can taste it I probably wont be done for awhile because a few shows im getting ready for with my other cars


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_sweet your on your way to being finished Im stoked cant wait to see her run Im so close i can taste it I probably wont be done for awhile because a few shows im getting ready for with my other cars









ya,i`m stoked I can`t wait to start tuning.we`ll go for a rip when it`s running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and picked up my sway bar w/bushings today.It`s a 25mm neuspeed.It`s brand new.I got for half price.


















_Modified by wyliej at 2:56 PM 8-2-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I bought this crank pulley.It`s for an 8v aba.Can anyone confirm that it`s 4 mm that has to be taken off the stock pulley.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I think it's 5.7mm, but I'm not sure, measure the difference between the Aba and the 16v crank timing gears, shaving is to compensate for the wider gear, so the difference=amount that needs to be shaved....


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*

Ya.I`ve read 4mm 5mm and 6mm.I`ll measure the difference between the 2 gears and post what It is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Make it line up with the rest of your pullies


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TehLonz)*

ya makes sense.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

It's 6mm. I had it done on my stock balancer and Geoff Rood is doing it on his as well.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (dubCanuck1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubCanuck1* »_It's 6mm. I had it done on my stock balancer and Geoff Rood is doing it on his as well.

thank you.Do you know what serpentine belt to use.
Is it the mk3 non a/c belt.?


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

If you're using all MKIII ABA 8V accessories on the 16V block, I would say yes.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

does anyone have any info on spark plug gap.Or what plugs to use.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I hate waiting for parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_does anyone have any info on spark plug gap.Or what plugs to use.

im using the 5cyl s4 plugs in my car...but theyre spendy. when it comes time to get new plugs im gonna go with the ngks everyone in the forced induction forum is into...forget the exact model # but theyre less than $5 each if i remember


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
im using the 5cyl s4 plugs in my car...but theyre spendy. when it comes time to get new plugs im gonna go with the ngks everyone in the forced induction forum is into...forget the exact model # but theyre less than $5 each if i remember


Cool,I`ll have to go check out that forum.
I went and bought 3"ic piping.I`m thinking it might be to big.
I`m just about ready to install the ms.That harness from rs is awsome.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I did some reading and came up with
NGK-BKR6E plugs (8-10psi)
NGK-BKR7E plugs (10 and above) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by wyliej at 2:56 PM 8-13-2008_


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I did some reading and came up with
NGK-BKR6E plugs (8-10psi)
NGK-BKR7E plugs (10 and above) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by wyliej at 2:37 PM 8-13-2008_

I run the 7E's i think gapped at .24 i cant remember though. They work good for me.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I'm going to say, yeah, it probably is..... 2.25-2.5 would be my recommendation, depending on how much boost you're going to run. 2.25 is probably the ideal size.

_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
Cool,I`ll have to go check out that forum.
I went and bought 3"ic piping.I`m thinking it might be to big.
I`m just about ready to install the ms.That harness from rs is awsome.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (dubCanuck1)*

Ya.The size of the pipe looks like it`s for a semi truck.
I`m going to see if i can exchange it for 2.5".


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Today was like christmas.Some of my parts came in today.So this weekend i`ll go play with my car some more.I`m hoping to wire in the ms unit and power it up.i`ll be sure to post more picks.Also i have to exchange my ic piping.I don`t know what i was thinking with the 3".
I`m still waiting on a pulley fpr and I`m looking for a wastegate.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

where did you get your crank pulley from?
edit: nevermind i was just looking on page 5.


_Modified by 16vtblackjetta at 9:33 PM 8-14-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vtblackjetta* »_where did you get your crank pulley from?
edit: nevermind i was just looking on page 5.

_Modified by 16vtblackjetta at 9:33 PM 8-14-2008_


I bought it off of ebay.I tried with no luck to buy one from old school.It`s for a stock aba so i took it in and got it machined down.
It has the pulley for the vbelt on it also.I was going to get that taken off as well but i forgot.I`m not sure how long i`ll use this pulley.I`m scared to run without a harmonic ballancer.I`m thinking i might switch to the 1.9tdi pulley.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*

i think im goin to switch to the BBM pulley. BFI has them for $150.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16vtblackjetta* »_i think im goin to switch to the BBM pulley. BFI has them for $150.

what are you running now?.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*

You coming alond great your in the lead again


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

I still need a few more things.It doesn`t seem to end.I`m gonna go deal with the wiring today
and hopefully be done with that.I`m not going to bother running through the frame rail now.I just want it done.i`ll do that next time i pull the engine.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went today and worked on my car some more.I was able to get the swaybar installed.I ended up dropping the whole rear subframe to work on it.That was so much easier.That swaybar is huge compared to the stock one.I have to find a 28 mm swaybar for the back now.I put the crank gear and the crank pulley on along with the timing belt.I turned the engine over by hand and everything seems good.I got the wideband controller wired in.I have the fuel pump wired up and power to the ms unit.I just need to wire in the injectors and a couple more sensors.The valve cover is at the machine shop.They didn`t agree with welding to it because of the type of aluminum,so they said they would come up with a solution.So I`ll get that back next week and i`ll post a picture of it.I got pics but i forgot my camera at the shop so i`ll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
what are you running now?.

Stock aba milled down


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I have a couple pics here of the sway bar install.It was easier to do it with the subframe removed.


















_Modified by wyliej at 5:06 PM 8-24-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

here`s a pic of the engine in the bay.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

lookin good! its coming along


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I`m stoked.The closer i get the more scared i get to turn the key.Ha Ha,although I`m exited to start tuning.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I got my valve cover back.Instead of welding they just drilled it out and tapped it to a 1/2 inch npt.Now i`ll put that on and get the rest of the manifold on.I`m going to use my corrado tb for now.I would like to run a short runner, but I haven`t found a good enough deal on one yet.It`ll interesting to see the difference between the two.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Could anyone tell me if an o2j tranny will bolt up and is it any good for my application.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

02J will bolt up to your engine, but the gears might be short as it's geared for MKIV-sized wheels. You'd have to swap in the 100 mm flanges and likely a longer 5th gear. You'd need a hydro clutch setup, plus the shifter box (see my sig for an example of the way I did mine), or a cable convo kit, which I believe requires to get fancy with the backup light sensor.
I would probably recommend an 02A as it would require less modification and is geared closer to your 020.


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (dubCanuck1)*

you might want to rethink that head breather location, even with a screan your catch can will fill up very quickly. 
the best placement i have seen is the way lugnuts and turbodub have done it and thats on top of the manifold.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (DWI_gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DWI_gti* »_you might want to rethink that head breather location, even with a screan your catch can will fill up very quickly. 
the best placement i have seen is the way lugnuts and turbodub have done it and thats on top of the manifold. 

ive seen that same setup to work, as pictured...it required a small shield in front of the inlet though.
how do you mean, at the top of the manifold?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

Pictured turbodub's 592hp aba16v








not the best picture but shows what i mean, if your interested ill snap some more pics. but same way lugnuts did his on this 9sec race car. much less blow by then the side of the manifold.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (DWI_gti)*

I have 2 other valve covers to mess with.I`ll try this and if it`s no good i`ll go with the top of the cover.Thanks for the info.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and got some more of my car put together.I`m looking for a wastegate now.Hint Hint.Here`s a pic of where it`s at.I also ordered the breather from a 1.8t.










_Modified by wyliej at 1:22 PM 9-5-2008_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

looking good!
are you doing megasquirt?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

yup megasquirt with wasted spark.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

what throttle body are you using?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*

It`s a G60 throttle body.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

did you have the bypass return cut off the bottom and welded shut? If not i had probelms with mine hitting the brake resivor and causing it to leak.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*

ya.It was done when I bought it.I wasn`t sure why that was done but now i know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

your good to go then


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I bought a 2.25 ic piping kit.This should be a little better.The 3" piping was out of control for my setup.I got stuck with it though.If anyone is looking for a universal 3"piping kit I have one.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*

I like how the tb is round .Should make it easier for the ic plumbing.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

yup it will work good, i used 2.25 piping as well it really helps with throttle response.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I found a tial 38mm wastegate.They weren`t sure what size spring was in it.maybe 14 lb.how accurate is a mbc,or should i put in a smaller spring to start out with.


_Modified by wyliej at 2:32 PM 9-9-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

can anyone tell me where to get the breather that goes between the valve cover and the oil cap.It`s off of a new beatle.I tried to order one but when it came in it was the wrong part .Then they told my there was no part number and i would have to order the whole valve cover.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i dont have the part number handy (all that crap is at the shop...), but i know its been in the 16v forum...
if you search the archived threads in the 16v forum for "breather" im sure the PN is listed in there, cause thats how i found it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

kick ass thanks.I got the part number.It`s off of a 2.0 beetle.
How many gaskets did you use.?








06A 103 465 =2.0l beetle breather


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i actually used 2 gaskets on bottom, and 2 gaskets inside the oil cap (i removed the breather for this current version of the motor, but am still running 2 gaskets in the oil cap). it still barely got wet near where it seals on the valve cover after dyno runs or lots of boosting, but i think i had crankcase breathing issues...


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

i always had crankcase breathing problems with my ABA G6016V. i'm going WAAAAYYYY overboard with my new incarnation. 
i have an AZZ crank in my ABA block and am using ABA rods and 16V pistons. 
the source of the boost is a bit of a secret for right now


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (MA_XXX)*

http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_...ather


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*

thanks guys.I went with the part number and ordered the proper breather and i also ordered the extra gaskets.I`m going to have to get a box number in the U.S. I`m pretty sure buying parts down there is half the price.I got raped.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I recieved my aluminum water pump pulley today.It turned out pretty good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

the aluminum one is pretty and all but why not just get a stock one?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*

the stock one is made out of steel.aluminum is a lighter material.
And......It looks better.


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_thanks guys.I went with the part number and ordered the proper breather and i also ordered the extra gaskets.I`m going to have to get a box number in the U.S. I`m pretty sure buying parts down there is half the price.I got raped.









Yeah. MJM delivers for free to the lower 48. I ordered a bunch of parts and it would have been $650 USD total if I was in the states. Because of shipping stupidity to Canada, it would have cost $275 more to get it over the border.
You're really close to the border. It takes me 4 hours to get there, but it still saves me money, so I'm tempted.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (dubCanuck1)*

hey man great job. Im currently in the process of building th same motor and dropping it into my cabby. I have the block at the machine shop rite know being cleaned and honed while i decide on that pistons rods and crank to use. What did you end up using in your block? Also in your head did u rebuild it back to stock or upgrade anything? IM just confused on what to use because theres so many different builds for the aba 16vt i want the most hp possible and stongest engine possible so i can put nos and a bigger turbo on it after its broken in. Thanks


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (luv2exl8t)*

I guess it depends on how much money you want to spend.My block is bone stock other than my crank is polished .I wish i would have spent the money on a set of forged piston heads and scat rods.If you have the obd 1 block you`ll have the forged crank if not you can buy a used one.I would recommend you take your time and ask questions and do alot of reading.I rebuilt the head with heavy duty springs and a port and polish.I went with the 2.0l head because of the bigger exhaust ports and then i had the intake opend up and smoothed out.


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

yeah i have been doing a lot of reading about 3 months worth just checking out other ppls build gathering the best information to put to use. im planning on spending about 2000 on just the motor in parts i already have my two turbo the one i braking it in with is a super 60 and then my big one is a t4. i am just sketched out because i built a dsm motor for my talon and that thing was bad ass but couldn't keep the the head gasket from blowing so im just worried.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (luv2exl8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv2exl8t* »_but couldn't keep the the head gasket from blowing so im just worried. 

proper tuning makes all the difference http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

DSM's are famous for head gasket problems...


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*

it was propperly tuned but couldnt solve the problem so i sold it and put the money into my vento and this build


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: 16vt aba build (luv2exl8t)*

Clean up your damm alternator!









All those nice panited and polished parts and you have that grungy looking thing just hanging there.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wantacad)*

Ha ha.I know I was looking at that along with the starter.I was looking into the abf alt. setup.It`s nice and clean looking.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

The tial wastegate that i found fell through,I didn`t want to take my chances on a used one so I went and bought a new turbosmart 38mm
Hi temp wastegate.







I have to wait for it to come in.I`ll start posting some more pics after it arrives.I also went today to find out about getting a new exhaust.
Can anyone tell me If I can Run 3 inch,and where do I find a dummy cat.We have emissions out here.They go along with a mirror and check to see if it`s there.I`m sure with the right tune i can get through the test. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by wyliej at 8:39 AM 9-21-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went to go work on my wiring some more.I want to try to use my stock digifant 2 relays.For the fuel pump relay I have the red/yellow wire as the one to connect to pin 37 on the ms unit.On the digi 2 ecu this wire would have went to pin 3. I just want to make sure I have it wired properly before I plug in the ms unit.Can anyone confirm this.Everything else seems to checks out.I have power to the injectors and power to the wb controller of the same relay as per stock


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I went to go work on my wiring some more.I want to try to use my stock digifant 2 relays.For the fuel pump relay I have the red/yellow wire as the one to connect to pin 37 on the ms unit.On the digi 2 ecu this wire would have went to pin 3. I just want to make sure I have it wired properly before I plug in the ms unit.Can anyone confirm this.Everything else seems to checks out.I have power to the injectors and power to the wb controller of the same relay as per stock










never mind This question.I got it figured out.It is correct.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I love when its down to the 1st start.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

It`s getting closer.I decided to go with 42# injectors.So I`m just waiting on these.My wastegate still isn`t in yet it should be here by next weekend.Then I think I can start on the intercooler.I found the ms unit wasn`t that bad to install.Wiring diagrams help


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I found the ms unit wasn`t that bad to install.Wiring diagrams help


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*








.Do I need to ground the tps signal.If I choose not to use the tps.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

My wastegate is in.Tommorow i`ll go pick it up along with a turbosmart mbc.I`ve ordered a coolant adapter from 034 as well.
I`m also waiting an my air/fuel and boost gauge.
I need to find some kind of adapter to go from my stock crankcase vent to a an fitting.If anyone has any ideas this would be great.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I need to find some kind of adapter to go from my stock crankcase vent to a an fitting.If anyone has any ideas this would be great.

i just tapped mine with a 1" tap and jammed an NPT to AN fitting in there...
but i have a 1.8l 16v so the crank breather was metal
ive seen guys with 2l 16v epoxy up a similar NPT to AN fitting...
you can leave the tps alone if youre not using it, probably wouldnt hurt to tie it to ground but i havent run into any issues where cars make enough noise to actually cause problems on that input...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

nice.I actually have an aluminum crank case vent as well as a plastic one.INA has an adapter that I`m looking into that fits into the plastic one for fairly cheap.
I just wanted to double check on the tps signal wire.I had read somewhere to ground it out.I`ll ground it then just for giggles.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went today and picked up some parts along with some more -an fittings.I bought a 3" k&n air filter.I think I pretty much have everything bought and ordered to complete this bad bitch.damn.I forgot to pick up vacuum line.
I`d post some picks of this stuff but.......I have to find my camera first.Next time i go work on my car i`ll try to stay sober.










_Modified by wyliej at 2:55 PM 10-7-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

does anyone know what spark plug gap i need to use.I know what plugs to use,but I don`t know the gap size.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

here`s a pic of my wastegate.It came with a 7lb spring.I`ll be starting the car on 7 lbs of boost and working my way up with the mbc.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and got a 3/4" fitting for my crank case breather.It fits in the hole perfect,but I thing i`m going to have a clearence issue because the abf waterneck is very close.







Here`s a picture.The ic piping isn`t permanent it`s just there to see how it`s going to fit.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and ordered the coolant adapter that goes inline with the rad hose but they said it`s going to be a few weeks before they will be ready.I don`t want to wait a few weeks.Does anyone have any ideas on what to use for the 3/8 sensor.If i would have known what i was doing ahead of time i would have had my head tapped for it.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and started on the braided fuel and breather lines.It wasn`t that hard at all.I used a vice to hold the fitting a little lube and a screwdriver to tuck in the hose.I didn`t have enough fittings so I need to go pick up some more.My pressure regulator has 4 outlets so I`m going to run 2 fuel lines into the rail.I`m going to use a 90 on my crank case breather.This should work alot better for clearence.While I was doing my wiring i noticed the plug for the ignition switch is burnt.I`m going to have to deal with this.........again!!!.I had it replaced once already when i first bought the car.This time i`ll do it myselfe.I might go racecar style with toggles and push button.I hope to start my car on halloween weekend now.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I bought this coolant adapter and had it tapped for the gm sensor.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Looking good!
Poor little 020 doesn't know what's coming!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlackTie+)*

thanks,man.
I can`t believe how close i am to starting this beast.I need to figure out how to mount the fmic.I saw a post where the guy moved the rad a couple inches closer to the engine to get some more clearance.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I could very well be wrong but with that serpentine setup in there I am not sure you will have room to move it back.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (BlackTie+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackTie+* »_I could very well be wrong but with that serpentine setup in there I am not sure you will have room to move it back.

theres still plenty of room to move it back...
on mine anyway, slightly different serpentine setup, but oughta be similar enough


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlackTie+)*

I went today and mounted the rad,Everything fits perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The ic is mounted to the upper rad support.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Ah,,, but you are choosing not to have A/C. 
I will not be making that choice.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*











_Modified by wyliej at 6:50 PM 10-18-2008_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I was able to finish my fuel lines and get dome more done with the breather plumbing.I need to exchange some fittings.I also went with a 90 deg. from the crankcase,and I now have lots of clearence.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlackTie+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackTie+* »_Ah,,, but you are choosing not to have A/C. 
I will not be making that choice.

Ya,This car never came with a/c and i`m trying to eliminate as much as I can.I had another jetta with a/c and the alt belt broke.It was a pain in the ass to replace.I wanted to keep this simple and easy to work on.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I was able to finish my fuel lines and get dome more done with the breather plumbing.I need to exchange some fittings.I also went with a 90 deg. from the crankcase,and I now have lots of clearence.










Are you going to run any of your breathers into the intake?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

No.I plan on running everything into the catch can.Also the breather at the oil cap might get the boot.It`s in the way of my plug wire.If it turns out i find a way to use it i`ll put a mini filter on it.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I`m having trouble with the upper rad hose.The water neck is on such an angle that it`s puting a kink in the hose.I might have to go to the junk yard and find something that will work better.maybe a rad shop will have something or be able to make me a hose.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I`m also looking for a stock connector for the vr sensor.Our auto wreckers don`t have a lot of mk3`s.There`s lots of mk2`s though.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I`m also looking for a stock connector for the vr sensor.Our auto wreckers don`t have a lot of mk3`s.There`s lots of mk2`s though.

I would go to the dealer for that.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I recieved my oil pan today.I bought a new one off the vortex.It was the same price as getting mine welded.I also got my boost gauge,but it isn`t reading dead on zero.It`s .5 under.
For my rad I might try the stock waterneck with a flexhose.The abf one is beat.I`ll get one made if i have to.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Here`s a pic of some more parts.I`ll go and put this stuff on and build the oil return line this weekend.I`ll need to pick up an oil pan gasket as well.I also found out that mopac in langley will rent out there dyno on an hourly basis.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went today and installed the oil return.The bov is installed now along with the fmic and plumbing.I also changed the waterneck back to the stock one.It`s tight but it`ll work better.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

damn dude looks like youre about ready to drive that thing out of there!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

It`s so close.I`ll be driving it down there to show it off.







If everything goes well I hope to turn the key next weekend.
Does it matter which way to wire the vr sensor.I know it doesn`t matter with the coolant and iat sensors.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I found this
VR+ red
VR- green
VR shield blk


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_It`s so close.I`ll be driving it down there to show it off.







If everything goes well I hope to turn the key next weekend.
Does it matter which way to wire the vr sensor.I know it doesn`t matter with the coolant and iat sensors.

Yes


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

I don`t know what pin is what on the sensor.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Wow... I can't believe that TB bolts on directly. That is freakin sweet. Does stock cable hook up the same as well?
Rad build sir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (VWeezly)*

the ford tb doesn`t bolt up to the stock mani.The tb that`s on there is from a corrado


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went to vw dealer and tried to order the plug for the vr and it won`t be in until tuesday.
Can anyone tell me what pin is what on the vr sensor itselfe.
I keep getting the wrong info.It is NOT a hall sender.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

that sensor should be the vr/aba one right?
if so, i have the pinout with corresponding MS pins at home. it has 3 pins, one is a -, one is a + and one is a sheild if i remember right, but i dont have the pinout at work...
getting a mk3 bentley manual would help you as well, i think that has the pinout also in the wiring diagram section


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

HALLOWEEN will it run this weekend like expected? good like, with the harlequin motor







jk looks killer!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

yep.It`s the vr sensor for the aba crank.This is the only thing left to wire up.
I have vr+ as red
vr- as green
shield is blk.
I don`t have a harness to see the colors and my sensor is wrapped in rubber so I can`t see it.I guess i could cut it open but i was hoping not to do that.
And yes I could use a mk3 bentley.If I can`t find out by tomorrow I`ll have to go get one.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_HALLOWEEN will it run this weekend like expected? good like, with the harlequin motor







jk looks killer!

Yes the monster shall arise from the dead this weekend.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Well.I went to thread the clt sensor into the coolant adapter,and the diam.is slightly larger than the sensor It won`t tighten up,aint that a bitch.
I also ordered a mk3 bentley to find the tach signal.
I did some searching and found pin 1=signal
pin 2=ground
pin 3=shield.
All I need now to start this thing is the coolant adapter.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I got screwed by 034tuning.Over a 50 dollar piece of **** coolant adapter.They don`t want to come clean on the fact they screwed up the threads.This will be the last time I buy anything from these guys.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

damn sorry to hear. It dosen't look like a hard part to make or be made though.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (16vtblackjetta)*

ya.It`s not a huge deal.I just don`t like getting lied too.This is after I just spent a pile of money with these guys.
they used a thin piece of pipe for the bung,then tried to thread it. I went and bought a 2 pack of moroso 3/8 aluminum bungs.So what i`ll do is I`ll try to drill it out to 1 inch and place the proper bung in it.This is what should have been done to begin with.I do like how the ends are beaded though.
You know the saying if you want something done right.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

034tuning decided to do the right thing after a few emails.They are going to send me a new adapter.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Is this the last piece to get the car running?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

yup.That`s it.I just need somewhere to put the coolant sensor.I`ve got another housing in it`s way.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

here is one of the latest pics of the build.I`m just waiting on my new coolant adapter and i`ll be turning the key.











_Modified by wyliej at 6:08 PM 11-14-2008_


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Just a little heads up i had that exact same setup for crank case venting on the side of my valve cover and puked sh*tloads of oil out of there. I had to cap it cause it was spewing out of my catch can all over the drivers side of the car. If you can baffle it some how, like welding a little bent plate of aluminum over the hole inside the cover i would do it asap. 
Looks like you've done good and made some huge progress, hope to see your car out next august for the GCVW show. I should be trailering my car out there with a couple other buddies to beat the hell out of em when we get there


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (whiteriot)*

I Have another vc.There`s a pic in here somewhere with the cover tapped from the top.I`ll probably go with that.He`s running 500+whp with no problems.Thanks for the heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GCVW ??Where and when.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

If you run it from the top can you get away with no catch can and just have an air filter on it or will you still spew oil everywhere?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I Have another vc.There`s a pic in here somewhere with the cover tapped from the top.I`ll probably go with that.He`s running 500+whp with no problems.Thanks for the heads up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GCVW ??Where and when.

Mine sure didn't work at all!!








http://www.gcvws.com/events.html
the site for the 2008 show, great time. good show lots of cars (really nice ones at that). drag races on the friday night of the weekend, bbq at momentum on saturday night and show on sunday with much drinks in the evenings.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (whiteriot)*

Ya ok I know what your talkig about now.The weekend starts at AVR.This is where i buy most of my oem parts.They are good people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i hate that snow is about to fall over here and winter will hit in full force and i already can't wait to go in august...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

You guys are not going to believe this.I got my new coolant adapter today and It`s tapped for a different sensor.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (whiteriot)*

Ya winter sucks.I get to finish my car and park it till next spring.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_You guys are not going to believe this.I got my new coolant adapter today and It`s tapped for a different sensor.









Just run the car without the coolant sensor.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

Will it be ok to run without it.?Just to start it up.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

My coolant temps have not seen close to 200 yet and I have started mine alot. I drove it too... still was at 170 or 180... and it was warm outside. I'm not sure if MS uses the temp number for anything... but I would think you'd be ok if you're just starting it.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes you can run the car without it. 
the sensor is there mostly for cold start. 
without the sensor the car will just run a little on the rich side, if that field is tuned to run richer when the engine is cold.
One thing to rember is that if you dont have some other gauge to tell you if the car is getting hot it could overheat.
running the car for 10 minutes should be safe, this way you can check for leaks until everything is set.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went to play with my car and realized I forgot to get the bung welded on for the iat sensor.So it`s at the welders getting done.I powered up the ecu for the first time and everything looked ok.The sensors seem to be responding
I never heard the fuel pump prime. but I think it`s setup to come on when the car is cranking.I was so happy to see the ucu come on.I`m still not sure which led is which on the front of the ecu.the one on the left came on and stayed on.I think this is normal when plugged into the laptop.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I found out that autometer makes a universal coolant adapter.It was less money than the one from 034,and it`s billet.I got my intake pipe back today.I really need to learn how to weld.I know I said this before,but this time I`m sure I have everything i need to start this thing.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and tried to start my car today.I set up the lc-1 and it sems to be working properly.The ecu powers up.The sensors are all working good.I don`t know what the lights on the front of the ecu are for,but only one comes on.I never saw any movement in the tach while cranking either.The engine has a healthy sound to it while it`s cranking.No strange sounds.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

take a quick log of the cranking attempt and shoot it over to the [email protected] email...also after youve logged it, make sure theres rpm coming in during cranking.
ill take a look at it too if you email it over








probably wont be at the computer until tomorrow though


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

Ok.It`ll have to wait till I`m at my car again.As soon as i get it i`ll send it over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I never saw any rpm while I was cranking either.
I have pin 1=signal
pin 2+3 are grounded to the same spot.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I spent the last couple days reading through the ms tuning manuals.
So I think i`m ready to go try this again.I highly recommend reading through these,or you WILL be lost.There is a lot of usefull info in there.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I spent the last couple days reading through the ms tuning manuals.
So I think i`m ready to go try this again.I highly recommend reading through these,or you WILL be lost.There is a lot of usefull info in there.









Keep at it
are you runing of the hall sensor in the distributor, the vr sensor in the block or both?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

I`m using the vr sensor on the block.This car will run.Giving up is not an option.I havn`t really done any trouble shooting yet.So this weekend i`ll go over things.With all the wiring that was done I forgot to check for 12v at the coil.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

man your light years ahead of me now lol I have been busy trying to catch up on bills. So i have been working on other cars not mine







I will soon get back on mine though Good job Man things are looking good for you


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Snowboy85vwlove)*

Thanks.i was wondering where you went.The engine is complete.I just need to get it running now,then i can start on the rear disk conversion and the mk3 dash swap and power windows.I`m also looking for a good deal on a 02a tranny setup.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

impresive build. this is done well... very well. it's been cool to read 10pages of build. interested to see it run.- please post up a video when she fires up (sits and waits impatiently)


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (vwpoorboy)*

Thanks.It`ll be even more impresive when it runs.I can`t seem to get an incoming tach signal.I`ve checked over the wiring from the sensor to the ecu and it seems good.I have the tach signal on the sensor going to the tach signal wire on ecu and the ground and shield are grounded together close to the battary with all the other grounds.I`ve checked the ms software settings and it all looks good as well.The ecu powers up and shows the other sensors working correct.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i know these are painfully simple questions but...
do you have spark?
do you have fuel?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (vwpoorboy)*

ha ha.
No incoming signal means no outgoing spark
nope to the spark
yep to the fuel


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

sounds as if the vr sensor is wired incorrectly. 
does the distributor have a single or 4 window trigger wheel?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_sounds as if the vr sensor is wired incorrectly. 
does the distributor have a single or 4 window trigger wheel?

I was thinking the sensor might have been wired wrong,but I`m going off a bentley wiring diagram and the diagram that came with the ecu.
I`m not running a distibutor.I`m going with a wasted spark setup.
Running off of 2 VB921`s.I`ll see if i can test the sensor.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

does the MS have a diagnostic for the crank sensor while cranking?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I`m using megatune and according to the manuals I should see 50-300 rpm while cranking.I was just told to try to run the ground and shield to 2 seperate spots.There are 3 leds on the front but i`m not 100 percent on which one is for what.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_does the MS have a diagnostic for the crank sensor while cranking?

The datalog will show the RPM signal.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

yes that`s correct.The datalog shows no rpm as well.i`ll try a couple things this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_
The datalog will show the RPM signal.

Thats the result of the sensore not a diagnostic.
Most other standalone will read out what the sensor is actually seeing. 
eg. an ac waveform, the actually teeth count, the voltage the sensor is producing, if the signal produced is stable or syncronized, open circuit, short circuit. etc.
So again my question is does MS have a sensor diagnostic while cranking?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
So again my question is does MS have a sensor diagnostic while cranking?

it doesnt


----------



## Scirocco_Clan_Man (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

subscribed


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and tried changing the grounds around on the vr sensor.I tied the shield and negative to pin 7 on the ecu.I tried switching around the wires,I tried different grounds.I also tested the resistance of the sensor and got 825 ohms.It still shows nothing for a tach signal.I don`t understand why it`s not working.I`ve checked over my wiring and everything looks good.







I really don`t want to spend money on a new sensor to find out that it isn`t the problem.
If anyone has any ideas feel free to post them.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

if it's a normal VR sensor, it should put out a specified voltage at fixed RPM. the VR is like a dynamo, it outputs more voltage as RPM increases.
so, figure out how much voltage it should make at cranking RPM and measure.
disclaimer: i'm no expert on VR's, i just read this on the internet in an attempt to help you. i would assume voltage could be measured with a DOM or maybe a scope?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

I`m gonna go buy a new vr sensor just so I can be done wondering if it`s cooked or not.It has 80 thousand k`s on it.If that doesn`t fix it.Than I am lost for what to try next.It should be running.It`s set up the same as every other car running the 60-2 trigger.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I`ve decided to order a jimstim with the toothed wheel simulator.With this i should be able to make sure the ecu is recieving a vr signal.Also it seems like a kick ass tool to have.I`m hoping that I didn`t do anything to harm the vr circuit.After This i`ll try replacing the sensor.Damn I miss my car.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

the sensor is pretty robust. i doubt the sensor is damaged.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_the sensor is pretty robust. i doubt the sensor is damaged.


That`s what I hear and I don`t want to have to change it either it`s in an odd spot.


----------



## mo_vr32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Supposedly need a b+, b-, and signal, are you saying you have 2 b-, and 1 signal?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mo_vr32)*

I think you are talking about a hall sender or hall effect switch.In that case you would be right.I`m running a vr sensor.It seems there are a lot of people that get the 2 confused.Thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

any update? parts on order?


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

UPDATES! hope you got the isht figured, so close!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Where are all the megasquirt gurus? Where did you purchase the unit?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I guess nobody wants to see this thing run.








I bought it from spitfireefi.Vcg has been checking out the settings and jumpers and sais it`s good.So i`ve ordered a new sensor.If it still doesn`t work i`ll be looking more closely at the ms ecu as the problem.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Here are some pics of my settings.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
I bought it from spitfireefi.Vcg has been checking out the settings and jumpers and sais it`s good.So i`ve ordered a new sensor.If it still doesn`t work i`ll be looking more closely at the ms ecu as the problem.

In my experiences many problems blamed on the MS ECU winds up being a sensor malfunction or install problem.
MS is a great system but requires much patience and meticulous installation for best results.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

I hope it`s the sensor.I know the install is good.I spent a lot of time going over the cars wiring.The rs wiring harness couldn`t make the ms install any easier.It`s actually pretty basic.The only issue i had with the wiring was I tried using the stock o2 sensor power wire for my wideband controller.It`s powered by the fuel pump relay.After the prime The sensor would shut off making it hard to setup.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I guess nobody wants to see this thing run.










no one at all


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I want to see it running


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

To be honest if you had a 034 IC you would be up and running already. Doesn't seem to be much support for the MS system.
Hate to see you get stuck so far into it. Same thing happened to a friend of mine, after a couple months he gave in and bought the 034. Had the car driving in under 4 hours.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Ya,this sucks ass.I`ll try changing the sensor and if that doesn`t fix it i`ll be ready to toss the fukn thing in the garbage.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

i`ve also ordered a stim with the toothed wheel setup.I`ll check to make sure it`s recieving an incoming signal.The jumpers and settings look good but that doesn`t mean the vr circuit is working.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_Ya,this sucks ass.I`ll try changing the sensor and if that doesn`t fix it i`ll be ready to toss the fukn thing in the garbage.

good idea.
just make sure you toss it in my garbage can!!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

ya got to "will it" Rigs! will it to run


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_ya got to "will it" Rigs! will it to run









That trick didn`t work.I stood there for an hour and nothing happened.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (wyliej)*

well im rooting for you from iraq, here is my lil peace of heaven


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (8vmonster)*

Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Stay safe over there.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

thnx i got it that far on mid tore leave lol, i can't wait to see how yours turns out


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
That trick didn`t work.I stood there for an hour and nothing happened.









email me. [email protected] i dont have much experience with MS but
I will try to help. 
I got a car running last night on a motec ecu with a custom cam trigger, no map, tps, ait, or engtemp. took me 4hours to do the temp wiring, testing all the outputs and getting it started.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

>>>>Audi4u , WOW!! i am in a state of shock, i would of fried my brain cells lol


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

we tested the ecu and it looks like it`s recieving the tach signal.My next step now is to replace the crank sensor.i`ll try to get this done on the weekend sometime.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (8vmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vmonster* »_>>>>Audi4u , WOW!! i am in a state of shock, i would of fried my brain cells lol

lol 
this is how i diagnose SEM setups
http://www.germanmods.com/foru...&t=20


----------



## derekste (Jan 26, 2005)

Wait for your JimStim to come. it will help.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re:*


_Quote, originally posted by *derekste* »_Wait for your JimStim to come. it will help.

The stim hasn't shown up yet?
What did you do, order it from Patatron?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Re: (mk1vw)*

I have the jimstim.I have everything now.If you look back in the postings.You`ll see that we`ve tested the board and it seems to check out.I don`t get a lot of time to go work on my car.I`ve heard to stay away from patatron,But that`s a topic that i`d like to stay away from.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went today and changed out the crank sensor and I now have a tach signal but she didn`t want to fire.I pulled the plugs and saw i wasn`t getting a spark on one side of my coil pack.The other side was nice and healthy looking.We`re getting closer.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Check and make sure you dont have your MS set to 1coil for distributor.
and make sure the power is on the center pin of you waste spark coil.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

The settings in the ecu are correct and I checked the middle pin on the coil pack and i`m recieving 12v there.


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i'm checking daily for a youtube link of the engine firing up for the first time.
p.s. what brand/type of paint did you put on the block?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (vwpoorboy)*

i don`t remember the brand of paint but it is high temp.we`ll see how long it lasts.When she fires you guys will know.i`m just trying to work out some of the bugs.It would help if i knew what i was doing.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

for personal reffrence how did you connect ur coil? streight from the vr in the block or did you add a trigger wheel to the crank pulley? i herd running a single window with coils was best rout but that just left me confused...i will be runing on 034IIc when i get back to the us, i just have no idea how to go about setting up the coil...srry if this is considered hi-jacking i am just curious.
thnx


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

also where did you get ur fuel lines from do they go from fuel pump to engine bay or just engine bay.
thnx in advance


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (8vmonster)*

I`m running the stock 60-2 crank trigger with the stock crank sensor(vr).I`m not sure how the 034IIc works.I`m running megasquirt but i`m sure you could set it up to trigger off the 60-2 wheel.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (8vmonster)*

The fuel lines are stock till they reach the engine bay then i used a 5/16 tube to -6 fitting.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you for the info, how goes ur project?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (8vmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vmonster* »_thank you for the info, how goes ur project?

I ran into problem number 2.Only one side of my coil is firing.I used an led light to test for a signal and both drivers are sending a signal.
I tried moving my plug wires around to see if maybe there was a problem with the wires and all is good.I need to figure out how to test the 034 coil pack.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

try switch the trigger to to side that fires to the other side.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

wish i could help, i havnt touched my car in months with bein over seas srry


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_try switch the trigger to to side that fires to the other side.

good call. 034 said they would test it if i send it back to them.
I`m sure they`ll replace it if it`s faulty.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I wonder if your ecu is configured for distributor.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I wonder if your ecu is configured for distributor. 

its not


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_I wonder if your ecu is configured for distributor. 

The settings are correct.I actually have a couple screen shots of my spark settings on page 10.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I had my car taken to the muffler shop today.They are going to do a custom exhaust from the turbo back.i`m also getting a hollow cat installed.the exhaust that was on there was crap.
once the car starts i`ll bring it in to get my steering set up.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

sounds good, i cant wait to get back to the U.S. so i can start back up on my rado 16v sigh...im going through withdrawal, watching this thread is like my fix lol


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

i know what you mean man... especially with the parts that i've been ordering out here i'm starting to get restless...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Damn exhaust systems are expensive. They did a realy nice job though.I got them to put a magnaflow muffler on.I can`t wait to hear how she sounds.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

we the people of the internet demand pictures!


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

all in favor of pix say...just do it already..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_we the people of the internet demand pictures!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_we the people of the internet demand pictures!









Do you see what you started.I wanted to get pics of it on the hoist but i forgot my camera.







It has to go back to get a tip put on so i`ll get pics then.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

any updates? 
Don't forget about us...lol.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I`m just waiting on my coil.I haven`t forgotten about you guys.If it wasn`t for everyones help i`d be on my 3rd blown engine and possibly driving a honda.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I`m just waiting on my coil.I haven`t forgotten about you guys.If it wasn`t for everyones help i`d be on my 3rd blown engine and possibly driving a honda.

















i assume then that 034 is taking care of you on the coil?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

I haven`t heard back from them yet.Honestly, i don`t trust them.They lied to me about a coolant adapter that i purchased from them awhile back.They did send me a new one but it was still a hassle.while i was waiting for the new adapter I went and bought a billet autometer one for less money.


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

thats no bueno


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (8vmonster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *8vmonster* »_thats no bueno

no joke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
summit sells mallory and msd coil packs that are similar to the 034 one if you just feel like returning that one and buying elsewhere


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
no joke http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
summit sells mallory and msd coil packs that are similar to the 034 one if you just feel like returning that one and buying elsewhere









Would they bolt up to the 034 block off plate. I don't know the price for the 034 unit but there are a few aba16vt/9a16vt driving around my area with the same coil.
If you like. I could talk to 034 on your behalf.








Even test your coil on video.


----------



## sjettav (Jun 22, 2004)

so...i didnt feel like reading through all 12 pages...but what piston/rod combination are you using?
just wondering what you ended up with for a CR.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I don`t think just any coil will bolt up to the 034 block off.i`m sure that`s how they intended it.It doesn`t matter to me if you want to talk to them but,I don`t plan on buying anything else from them in the future.I wouldn`t have bought the coil from them but it was bought before the coolant adapt. problem.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (sjettav)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sjettav* »_so...i didnt feel like reading through all 12 pages...but what piston/rod combination are you using?
just wondering what you ended up with for a CR.

I`m running the stock pistons and rods.I think the cr is around 8:1


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I`m very confused now. 034 got back to me on the coil and they say it works perfect.Before I sent it out I checked the signal going to it with a led test light and I was getting a signal to both sides,but only getting spark off of one side.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

check the signal with a 1156 bulb. it doesnt take much current to lite a led. it maybe a low current, but not enough to charge a coil.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

What is a 1156 bulb and where do I find one.Right now i have an led with a 390ohm resister in line.
I was actually reading in one of the megamanual forums that a guy had to upgrade his coil drivers to run the 034 coil.I havn`t been able to find much info on the vortex about the 034 coil.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

ive never had an issue testing with an led.
also, the drivers in that ecu are the same (for both sides of the coil) for one to work and the other to not because it wasnt able to provide enough current, simply wouldnt make sense - ive certainly never run into that in all the ms units ive built/tested


_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 5:12 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_What is a 1156 bulb and where do I find one.Right now i have an led with a 390ohm resister in line.
I was actually reading in one of the megamanual forums that a guy had to upgrade his coil drivers to run the 034 coil.I havn`t been able to find much info on the vortex about the 034 coil.

1156 is a regular turn indicator bulb found at an automotive parts store. Before you do that. what driver are you running? what signal does it output?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (Audi4u)*

that board has the vb921s in it, and ive used those to run some pretty hot coils without any issues.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I think for the next test i`m going to stick my head in the engine bay and start smashing it off of different things until it starts.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i think at this point you need to take a plane ride over to 034 and throw that coil through the window








...i think that coil still the issue...or maybe the connector to it?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I thought maybe the connectors but all 3 pins are sitting in the connector properly.I might just try a different coil.You can`t go wrong with msd.I might have to change the plug ends or take a plug wire with me and match it to a coil.we have a parts store called mopac.
It`s the biggest performance parts store you`ll ever see.they`ll have something.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

can you just get a generic OE coilpack to test with?
maybe a friend has a spare or something. 
least you could eliminate the coil that way..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_that board has the vb921s in it, and ive used those to run some pretty hot coils without any issues.

How hard is it to reconfigure the MS to work with an external ignitor? 
that way he could use an aeg coil.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

I Found out that the dodge neon 2.0l uses the same style coilpack as the 034 one.So my plug wires should fit.when i have time i`ll go pick up a msd.Before this i`d like to try switching the signal wires around
on the coil pack.If it still doesn`t fire then that should rule out the ms unit as the problem.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

every day im hoping you got this pig runnin, keep at it! wish i had better input than hope for you but i dont


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

We will get this thing running.Too many people including myselfe are waiting to see this thing run. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Maybe you should run 4 of these.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WesGT-rVpE


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

That`s pretty cool.I`ve seen people running ford edis coil packs with no problem.I don`t want to start cutting apart my plug wires to make it work with that coil pack.
I`m going to go today and pick up a coil pack from a 95 neon 2,0l.
I can`t seem to find much info on this site for running coil packs or
wasted spark,There`s a little info on cop but nothing all that usefull
to me.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I went and picked up my new coil pack and i`ll try installing it tomorrow.I asked 034 what coil pack is compatible with there plug wires and they said they didn`t know of any.So if anyone else has the same question.This is the one that fits there plug wires.It`s not as hot as the 034 but I know the quality is good.











_Modified by wyliej at 2:33 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I went today to try my new coil and had the same results.I`m only getting spark on one side of the coil.The plugs are good the wires are good, the conection is good and the coil is brand new.
I`m getting a signal to both sides of the coil pack.
I noticed with the led light spark #2 would stay lit for 2 seconds while
the ignition was in the on position,and signal #1 wasn`t.
During cranking the led would flash for both.
I`m getting a little frustrated now.That was a 100 dollar test to tell me the coil was good.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*

oh man that sucks but look at it this way at least you know now that it isnt the coil


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

you need to get rid of the MS.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you need to get rid of the MS. 

It`s getting close to it.I just about threw it across my shop.
I payed for an ecu that was going to run my car so that`s what i want.
Installing this thing is kids ****.There`s something wrong with the ms unit itselfe.either with a setting or the unit. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_you need to get rid of the MS. 

You show your ignorance with comments like that, even if you have a fast MK5 rabbit.
I don't know whats wrong with it either, but it ain't like he's blazing new territory running MS with wasted spark.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_ive never had an issue testing with an led.
also, the drivers in that ecu are the same (for both sides of the coil) for one to work and the other to not because it wasnt able to provide enough current, simply wouldnt make sense - ive certainly never run into that in all the ms units ive built/tested

_Modified by ValveCoverGasket at 5:12 PM 2-10-2009_

do you happen to know if the spark signal coming from the ms unit is pulse width modulated? Ive run into a few problems w/pulse width modulated components ,varying from three to twelve volts depending on demand...I do not have a lot of experiance w/ms but is it possible that one of the ignition drivers is faulty and unable to deliver a 12v signal? (an led will light w/3v)


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_
You show your ignorance with comments like that, even if you have a fast MK5 rabbit.
I don't know whats wrong with it either, but it ain't like he's blazing new territory running MS with wasted spark.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ScmK4VduBB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ScmK4VduBB* »_
I do not have a lot of experiance w/ms but is it possible that one of the ignition drivers is faulty and unable to deliver a 12v signal? (an led will light w/3v)

its a definite possibility, were gonna check out both drivers this weekend.
my guess is the driver took a hike...but well get to the bottom of it on saturday








im bringing lots of spare parts, the soldering iron and a multimeter, so well figure it out if we have to build a new ecu


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_

im bringing lots of spare parts, the soldering iron and a multimeter, so well figure it out if we have to build a new ecu









This is probably the main reason for not switching to a different stand alone system.Where else can you get support like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
This is probably the main reason for not switching to a different stand alone system.Where else can you get support like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah exactly Stand by what you made not just give you the run around like 034 did to you


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_
This is probably the main reason for not switching to a different stand alone system.Where else can you get support like this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


SDS http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 8vmonster (Feb 10, 2008)

hey i like 034...granted i have the IIC...lol


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Spitfire is building me a new ecu.With no questions asked or any argumements.This is reason no.2 for not switching to another stand
alone ecu.The car should be up and running shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Excellent news. VCG has been a stand up guy long as I can remember.
Just curious, could the old unit not be repaired?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_
Just curious, could the old unit not be repaired?

im actually at our bench right now retesting the old unit, and its all fixed up as of about 5 minutes ago (someone is going to get a screamin deal on a used wasted spark v3 board though







). but i wanted to make sure wylie was satisfied with what he was getting, and after all this ******* around, hes gonna get a new one so that were 110% sure everything is ok from here on out.
granted the rpm issues he was having werent caused by the MS, but hes been waiting too long to get this going, so we'll take care of him








i just dont want anyone thinking poorly of us or the MS after all this is said and done


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I`ll have everyone thinking your a god damned hero by the time this is over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Ya just to make sure people are clear the rpm issue was due to a faulty crank sensor.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I just bought a car of a guy today and he`s running megasquirt in his
audi coupe and he sais he`s had no issues with it and it fires up on the first try everytime.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Really sorry to hear all the issues you've been having. ValveCover answered a buttload of questions about MS for me and I hadn't even bought something from Spitfire. I definitely will in the future though. I've had some of the same issues as you. The RPM reading one I had. My board was also effed up for a while... then a friendly chap let me use one that was off a running car. Now it fires every time. All you guys out there sayin... SDS... and 034... and screw MS do have a point... but it does work. And when it does we can say "see... I told ya".








Video of it running please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_audi coupe and he sais he`s had no issues with it and it fires up on the first try everytime.

wasnt a guy in vancouver with an early coupe quattro and a turbo 10v was it?
if so, i work with the guy that built that car


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

Yep.That`s the one.damn it`s a small world.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

yeah brian, my buddy from work, hes a good guy.
that car was running a fuel only MS 2.2 setup last time i saw it, definitely some more power hidden in there by switching to a fuel/spark setup


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (wyliej)*

any update?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (vwpoorboy)*

vcg is building me a new ecu.We hope to start the car on saturday.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

I remember saying once that you were way ahead of me! mine started on sunday first key crank. aka youre in for a treat! be prepared to be chuffed! although mine was on SDS yours should fire this weekend! good luck and keep it posted!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

good job.I`m stoked to here my baby fire for the first time.It`s the first engine i`ve ever built so i`m a little nervous at the same time.
I couldn`t just choose something simple.I had to go for the hybrid.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

i was pretty nerve racking here too, my aba was super clean and i opted to use all of the 1.8l 16v stuff as i already bought a new oil pump. i ended up shaving just a little but off the connecting rod and putting a bevel on the intermediate shaft. on top of the engine already being a hybrid/ It almost scared me that it started to easily!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

she runs.Building an engine and hearing it run for the first time is one of the greatest things going.It`s running nice.Everything sounds so smooth.VCG did his magic and got it to idle on it`s own.Spitfireefi is the ****.There was a bit of messing around.My timing belt was a tooth off and a couple other little things to deal with but,In the end everything worked out ok. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

congrats and thanks for the good read.......I still miss my aba 16vt 
Now that the hard work is done comes the fun stuff......just be sure to take your time and ease into tuning her


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (not SoQuick)*

just ease into the boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

congrats man!!!
now we want to see videos and i'm curious about the long term mpg and dyno numbers if you get to it


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_just ease into the boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

that`s the plan.I plan on running low boost for the first little while.
I need to break in the motor.I`m having a problem with my serp
belt riding on the edge of the crank pulley.It actually fell off today.


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Glad to see she runs ive been watching your build. I cant wait to get my aba 16vt back on the road, You will love it once you crank the boost up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (16vtblackjetta)*

CONGRATS!!! It is a great feeling dude. Video of it runnin?








I remember when mine coughed for the first time and i bout sh!t myself.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

congrats man, feels f*ckin great doesnt it! vids!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Ya,It was [email protected] awsome.although I`d still be standing there scratching my head if it wasn`t for VCG`s help.I want to make sure everyone knows how much I appreciate all the help i got with building this car.I met a lot of cool people.I didn`t realize how dedicated the vw
culture was.You wouldn`t believe how many times i`ve come out to a parking lot and had another vw parked beside me.It` seems that vw drivers have a certian respect for each other.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_Ya,It was [email protected] awsome.although I`d still be standing there scratching my head if it wasn`t for VCG`s help.I want to make sure everyone knows how much I appreciate all the help i got with building this car.I met a lot of cool people.I didn`t realize how dedicated the vw
culture was.You wouldn`t believe how many times i`ve come out to a parking lot and had another vw parked beside me.It` seems that vw drivers have a certian respect for each other.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

X500000
VW people are amazingly helpful. I know my car wouldn't be where it is now without the community. Wish I coulda been there to help ya.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

looking at kinda doing the same deal on my MKI, aba 16v with a lyscholm twin screw instead of a turbo. did the turbo thing on my MKV 2.5 and well now its time to do fi the other way


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

That should be a fun build.I can`t wait to start on another car.I still have some more stuff I would like to do to my jetta though.I have power windows,power mirrors and I`d like to start on the back of the car.
I have a rear disk brake conversion for it.I`m also looking for a 28 mm rear sway bar and a rear strut bar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

how's the tuning going?
any mechanical issues to work out?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

I don`t have much time throughout the week to play.This weekend i`ll
mess around with the tuning.As for mech issues.I hear a tick.I`m sure it`s not the valves.I think it might be noisy injectors or an exhaust leak.I had a slight oil leak coming from the oil return at the pan.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*

good job man Im stoked to see this thing you should come show it off to me sometime


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Snowboy85vwlove* »_good job man Im stoked to see this thing you should come show it off to me sometime

You bet,As soon as it`s tuned right i`ll bring it by.I`m still trying to figure the tuning stuff out.I need to smooth out the idle a bit more.
I brought the car up to temp yesterday and the oil line blew off my
pressure gauge.Not a pretty site.Oil must have shot 10 feet out of the engine bay.My oil pressure is good.I learned that rubber hoses are no good for this gauge.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I found out that the ticking noise is coming from my injectors.I went and bought a stethoscope.This is a great tool to have.It`s alot better than using a screwdriver.After wrecking my srep belt i noticed the water pump pulley was a little off causing it to ride on the edge.I gave it a whack with a dead blow,tightened the bolts and now it`s good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I decided to check my catch can as well to see what was in there.I`ve decided now to change the breather on my daily driver.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I think i`m starting to understand the tuning better.I started from a cold start and used the warmup wizard.Changing these numbers can have a major effect on how the car runs.Once the car was past the warm up enrichments I started playing with the ve table in autotune.
I think my idle is a little high though.Next weekend I might start road tuning.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

depending on the autotune version you are running, you can have MT create a ve table for your setup.
look for the VE table estimator.
this will most likely run a little rich, you can trim the fuel back as needed.
much easier than manually inputing start values.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

That`s a good piece of info.You can also do this on the megasquirt site.This is much easier though.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

I`m going this weekend to replace my pressure plate and flywheel.
I got a lightened 8lb flywheel and a 16v pressure plate.Maybe this time i`ll put the flywheel on in the right spot.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

Everything is good.So now I`ll be able to check my timing against the 6* mark.I have a picture of the 2 flywheels beside each other so you guys can see how much was taken off.










_Modified by wyliej at 4:54 PM 3-29-2009_


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (wyliej)*

Mmmmmmm... lightened fly wheel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

that's a regular 16V pressure plate?
what clutch disk are you running?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

Ya,the pp is a reguler 16v.I had the 8v one in there.That would have been good for a laugh.The clutch is a sport clutch.I`m aware this will be a weak link,but I`m looking to do an 02a conversion in the near future.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

my 8V turbo destroyed a 16V pp with stock disc in 2 weeks.
now the disk won't hold in 3rd or higher.
I'm going 02A also.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

I had a clutch setup go in a stock mk2 and it sounded like the engine was going to fall out of the car.Little pieces of metal and crap came out of the timing hole.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I had a clutch setup go in a stock mk2 and it sounded like the engine was going to fall out of the car.Little pieces of metal and crap came out of the timing hole.









Eek. I am going to take it easy on mine until I can afford a triple strap. Right now my setup is like yours. 16vpp... sport clutch... lightened flywheel. 
Should hold up for a bit though. Hows come we don't see a video yet


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_
Eek. I am going to take it easy on mine until I can afford a triple strap. Right now my setup is like yours. 16vpp... sport clutch... lightened flywheel. 

i drove my old 16vT setup around like that for quite a while without any problems
the clutch eventually started slipping, but i figured it was the fuse in the system anyway


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

i'm throwing a mechanical 02a on my aba16vT when i get back from iraq... from what they say the stock VR6 clutches can hold 300-330 ftlbs ... 
I'll let you know when I put it all together in june


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
the clutch eventually started slipping, but i figured it was the fuse in the system anyway









This is exactly what i was thinking.Maybe my tranny will hold up a little longer this way.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Ya,I`m interested in hearing how your car turns out.Wow, 300ftlbs
would be awsome out of a 4 cyl.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (VWeezly)*

Ya,I don`t wan`t to start spending too much on this clutch and tranny setup.I`ve already wasted enough on other parts that are just sitting around.Although..... I can always use it on my 8v golf.








Video will come when she`s on the dyno.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

i spent $400 for the 02A, shifter box and cables, mechanical conversion and shipping, then another $350 on the stock VR6 clutch and pressure plate from a G60 and a 13 lb single mass flywheel
*edit* and $750 for a wavetrac LSD, bolt kit and install kit.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

I don`t know much about the lsd.Is an aftermarket lsd stronger?.What is stonger about it?.Our cars come with limited slip.A tranny shop told me it was a waste of money.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Where do i find the mechanical conversion for an 02a.


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

I think ECS sells the conversion. The open differentials (somebody correct me if I'm wrong) are usually the weak point in VW transmissions frequently having the "hand grenade" effect while under heavy load. Torsen differentials allow for better cornering and less slippage from launch. 
Or something like that...


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_Our cars come with limited slip.A tranny shop told me it was a waste of money.

really?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (20B_envy)*

Wouldn`t a bolt kit be good enough.I`ve heard it`s the rivets that are the problem.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Yeah the rivets are the weakest link, these cars def. do not have limited slip diffs they do have shims, to prevent the out put flanges from vibrating.
oh and video!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

these cars def. do not have limited slip diffs they do have shims, to prevent the out put flanges from vibrating.

This is another reason why I won`t take my car to a shop to get worked on.I don`t know why a tranny shop would tell me it has lsd
when it doesn`t. Now I can let people know to stay away from there.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went and started my car today to do some tuning.It idles around
1200.It starts up ok and gets up to temp alright then I started adding fuel to the ve table and at started to bog.My air fuel went lean and it stalled I almost thought it ran out of gas.That`s where i left it.I need to buy a fuel pressure gauge so I can keep an eye on things.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went to go play with my car a bit.I decided to check my fuel pressure
and it`s not showing any pressure,but the car will idle.Is this possible. When i first installed it I ran the fuel pump, set the pressure and everything looked good.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Wow,What a difference it makes to tune your car when you have some fuel.







I don`t know what happened but For some reason my pressure reg. had to be reset.Probably from when i changed the spring in it.It may not have been seated proper.
She`s good now though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

maybe thats why it was sputtering and bogging before?
always a good thing to figure out hardware issues now than when youre in boost and you lose fuel


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

yep,I`m sure that was the problem.I had a problem starting the car when it was warm.Now it fires on the first shot.The cold start takes a little more.I`ll work on that once i have the ve table dialed in better.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sounds like youre learning the ropes!


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

Badass. I want to hear it







Please.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (VWeezly)*

Ya,It does sound nice.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

You sonofabitch







haha
Good luck with the fuel tuning. I can't wait to get to that point.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_The cold start takes a little more.I`ll work on that once i have the ve table dialed in better.









The cold start shouldn't be too dependent on the VE table. Check your crank settings and also the warm up wizard.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

Cold start has nothing to do with the ve.The Ve takes over after 71degC.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_
The cold start shouldn't be too dependent on the VE table.

the crank and after start stuff have their own pulsewidths, but the warmup wizard is a VE multiplier... no sense in dialing that in if the VE isnt at least pretty darn close...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I did some tuning today.She fires on the first try every time.I was able to bring my idle down as well.I think next time i`ll try road tuning.







I still don`t really know what i`m doing.I`m just playing with numbers and watching my AFR and map readings.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
the crank and after start stuff have their own pulsewidths, but the warmup wizard is a VE multiplier... no sense in dialing that in if the VE isnt at least pretty darn close...

that's right, now i remeber. old brain cells don't retain info very long
I think the MM says set VE to obtain max vacuum reading at idle with engine fully warm. I just tuned for desired AFR since the WB was hooked up.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

I couldn`t imagine doing this without a wideband.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I tried to get video of my car running but my cam has no sound.So I took a pick of the car finished with the dual round lights.I read somewhere that it wouldn`t fit,but it fits perfect.










_Modified by wyliej at 5:33 PM 4-12-2009_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Here`s a picture of the intercooler behind the grill.I need to get a new bumper.I hit an animal on the highway and it blew apart the side of my bumper off.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

looks like youre getting ready to drive it around


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I can`t wait till i can beat the hell out of this car.


----------



## Jphive (Apr 22, 2005)

WOW!,, i know you probably mentioned this earlier in the thread but what radiator did you run and how did you mount it to be able to fit your IC there?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Jphive)*

I had to move the passanger side of the rad back about 2".I just made a new mount for it out of a piece of flatbar.It was like the car was made for this setup.The rad is stock from this car.The ic fits in behind the grill perfect between the upper and lower rad support.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

looks good man and congrats!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

Thanks,It`s a pretty good feeling to be able to say that I turned every last nut and bolt under the hood.Before building this car I knew
nothing about engine building.All I knew was how to change my plugs,oil,and air filter.







I didn`t even know how to time my car until recantly.HA HA.


----------



## krazykolour (May 15, 2008)

what pistons did u use for your build?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (krazykolour)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazykolour* »_what pistons did u use for your build?

stock aba.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I took it out on the road today.I`m very happy with the results.Megasquirt is the shat.Oh ya useing hose clamps on the ic hoses is not a good idea.They are garbage,use t-bolts.The car is running rich but next time i`ll insure it and take it out for a good drive.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what the duty cycle is for.I noticed it goes up with the rpm,ign.adv,and map.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Thats how hard your injectors are working, should be a pretty low number right now! vid update!!!!!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I was just wondering if anyone could tell me what the duty cycle is for.I noticed it goes up with the rpm,ign.adv,and map.


I found the answer.Thanks anyway.
duty cycle=percentage of time the injector is open within 1 engine cycle.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kompressorgolf* »_Thats how hard your injectors are working, should be a pretty low number right now! vid update!!!!!

damn that was a quick response.







ha ha.You guys are hurting for video.I`ll post video as soon as i can.


----------



## I_G_MOTORSPORT (Apr 8, 2009)

Good coarch! I like it!


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (I_G_MOTORSPORT)*

Ya,i`m happy with it for now.My injectors are a little noisy,but it seems to be a common thing from what i`ve been reading.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*

hey So i forgot but you won the bet You finished first well I have made some more progress check it out its the second one in my sig.
So you need to bring this beast down so i can wash it for you wasnt that what was at stake?


_Modified by Snowboy85vwlove at 10:29 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*

ha ha.Ya I forgot about that.I plan on putting insurance on it at the beginning of june.We have emissions testing out here.I can only get a 3 month conditional pass if it fails and it will.They check the mixture at idle then they slowly bring it up to speed.I need to figure out what that rpm is so I can tune for it and save it to a different file.I was going to see if vcg could help with the fine tune as well.Maybe get a map that`s a little on the lean side with little advance just for the emissions testing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

So I called around today about getting a wheel alignment.I asked if they would center the steering as well and the one shop told me the bentley manual was wrong,the other 2 were so confused.they didn`t understand what I meant by this.Even after expaining it 3 times.
[email protected] I hate stupid people.This is one more reason why I won`t let anyone touch my car.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

whats so hard about using a tape measure and level?
unless your car is sitting way low, that's all you need.
call me ghetto, but i never pay for alignments, and my tires don't wear uneven or pull, and the car handles fine.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (mk1vw)*

That`s what i`ll end up doing.I`ll get it as close as I can then i`ll take it to an alignment shop and then it`ll be easy enough for them to adjust.I`d like to get the camber dialed in if i can.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_That`s what i`ll end up doing.I`ll get it as close as I can then i`ll take it to an alignment shop and then it`ll be easy enough for them to adjust.I`d like to get the camber dialed in if i can.


Thats what i usually do but you did some steering rack work didnt you? your toe angle will be wacked out but just get it close and pass emmissions and come down here I know this old guy that does good wheel alighnments and hes cheap He does it with some sensors and a computer he looks at while he tweaks the angle into the right variances He also lets you watch so you can learn if you want Or just make sure they are actually doing it right.


----------



## Snowboy85vwlove (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*

oh and by then i might be all done with mine. Things are going good so far.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*

Ya,I swapped the power for manual.What a difference.I can see driving this car is going to be a work out.I checked out your car.
It`s looking good.I wish i would have done the plus suspension
in my car now.The wider stance looks awsome.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Have had both daily driven mk2 vr6 and mk2 16vt swaps, its 16vt all the way if you are looking for 100 extra horsepower. Go with a vr6 mk2 swap if you don't mind doing all the needed maintenance on the vr6 that the previous owner conveniently overlooked. The vr6 is nice daily driver and has a great torque curve, however all the people that I have known that own or have done mk2 vr6 swaps, say that all it needs is another 50-70 hp for it to be a perfect swap.
The idea is to calculate the best bang for the buck. A mk2 vr6 swap can get very expensive if you don't have all the parts and you are paying someone to do the install. However, if you have all the vr6 donor parts and you are doing all the labor, go ahead and build yourself a mk2 vr6 monster.
A built mk2 vr6 puts down @ 180hp. A built 16vt puts down anywhere from 220hp on CIS-E to 350+ hp on standalone. When you do a mk2 vr6 swap, the initial hp and torque from the vr6 are impressive. The vr6 hp and torque get old after awhile and the mk2 vr6 owner starts looking for that extra 50-75 hp that is needed to fix the hp cravings. The idea behind this mk2 engine swap is to build a nice daily driver that would be faster than stock. There are many more variables to consider if this mk2 project is drag-street, track-street, a daily driver or track only.
All vr6 swaps require alot of preventative maintenance upon installation. If the vr6 swap comes from a corrado SLC or MK3 GTI or Jetta with a 5 speed, you can bet on the fact that the vr6 swaps from 5 speed cars have been used and abused and will show significant wear in comparison to a passat vr6 auto swap or a mk3 jetta auto swap. If the vr6 swap is a mk4 or anything that's VW-Audi and 1999 or newer, add another $1k+ to your budget to complete the wiring and electronics on your mk2 vr6 swap.
What I would do is talk to people that have both mk2 16vt and mk2 vr6 swaps and ask their opinion on the swap and how much it costs to drive, maintain and register a mk2 vr6 or 16vt swapped car, and go from there.
Whatever swap you decide to go with, keep in mind you will be looking into some type of forced induction down the line. If you plan on keeping this car, calculate a vr6 swap, all the maintenance, the labor, then a power adder like NOS, turbo or supercharger in the near future.
If you go 16vt, you can use your stock motor and trans, you can build your motor once, turbo it once, and leave it alone.
A vr6 swap will require you to swap in a donor motor, spend alot of money that most of us dont have on preventative maintenance, the vr6 swap and the labor.
Then, if you are power hungry, like a person who wants a vr6 in a mk2 chassis, you will look into a power adder like some type of forced induction down the road, then realize that vr6 swaps cost alot of money to either supercharge or turbocharge. Then get repeatedly lied to that you can put forced induction on a vr6 and run it on a flashed chip. Which is the biggest lie around.
Mk2 vr6 swap is fine. Money talks, you can buy horsepower, but you cannot buy traction. A limited slip will only get you so far. If you plan on any type of forced induction on your vr6 swap, don't believe you can run a s/c or turbo vr6 on a chip and expect it to run well. If you want your force inducted vr6 to cold start well, run good, boost 15-17 psi, not buck or back fire and run like a true boosted vr6, you will have to run some sort of standalone engine management.
A mk2 16vt swap on the other hand, will require standalone, a limited slip, a turbo kit and a full engine rebuild. The parts list is really simple in comparison to a "bolt in" vr6 swap. Bang for the buck, apples to apples, oranges to oranges comparison, take a ride in a mk2 16vt, and go from there.


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

nice build im thinking about doing that to my mk3 aba, how hard was the build


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

nice build im thinking about doing that to my mk3 aba, how hard was the build ?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (dirty jerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty jerzey* »_nice build im thinking about doing that to my mk3 aba, how hard was the build ?

If you can read and turn a wrech you should be ok.
Don`t rush anything and do some research.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (hazw8st)*

wow,you had a lot to say.Thanks for the input.I`m thinking about a turbo vr6 for my next build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*

thanks for the info, what distributor did you use ?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I`m thinking about a turbo vr6 for my next build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

do it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16vtblackjetta (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I own both and drive my vrt daily and you will love it. The 16vt sits for weekends and shows. The vrt is nice to drive daily when the v8's wanna try to play.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Snowboy85vwlove)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Subscribed.
I need to do *exactly* this ... already have all the engine(s) lol; but have been too busy for the last two years








Great build.


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (mk1vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk1vw* »_my 8V turbo destroyed a 16V pp with stock disc in 2 weeks.
now the disk won't hold in 3rd or higher.
I'm going 02A also.

I had this same problem once years ago when I had a supercharged G60+stageIII in my A2 jetta ... killed the clutch in two weeks.








I pulled an o2a from the jy but I soooo want to use my GLI close-ratio 020 -- cheap, plentiful (I already have a spare), + already upgraded mine with bolts, quaife LSD, AND 3.42 r&p (7% taller) for higher top end ... the gear ratios are PERFECT for the entire rev range. 
IIRC, the only ratios that were better back in the day were the SLC tranny
Is it really that stupid to keep the 020?? (Yeah, I know there are a ton of threads on here about it lol)











_Modified by papichulo7 at 10:30 AM 5-29-2009_


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (dirty jerzey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirty jerzey* »_thanks for the info, what distributor did you use ? 

I`m running a wasted spark setup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dirty jerzey (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (wyliej)*








hah whats that mean? sorry if its a stupid ?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (dirty jerzey)*

Ha Ha.That`s not as dumb as some of the questions I had. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In my setup i`m firing 2 cyl at once.One spark is wasted.The coil has more time to charge than a single canaster type coil.This means my spark is able to stay stronger at higher rpm`s than a distributor with a coil rated at the same voltage.
I also don`t have the problem of oil leaking into the distributor.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I have an update for ya guys.
I`m up to 10 psi.It actually throughs me into the seat.I`d like to see it at 15 lbs.I love the sound when the the wastegate opens with the open dump pipe then changing gears and hearing the blow off.It`s a definate attention getter.
I found out My transfer pump wasn`t any good.So I changed that out and changed my digi2 fuel pump setup to a cis-e setup.Now she screams.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

sounds like its really coming along! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I Think all the bugs are worked out now.I tried to go through the emissions test and they saw my laptop plugged in and made me unplug it from the car.This is when i found out my transfer pump was screwed as well.The car just about died as pulled in.They were freaking out because i was on the gas trying to keep it running.
It was kind of funny.I was waiting for the alarms to go off.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

but i take it that it passed?
are you having fun with the tuning part?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I didn`t actually get to go through.Next weekend I`ll try again,but I don`t expect it to pass this time.I want to get a log of the test.So i can see what needs to be tweaked.There are ways around aircare.
I`m just curious to see the numbers.
The tuning is going ok.The car is safe to drive,but it likes to run rich.
When I try to lean out my idle it runs like crap.If I leave the idle a little rich it seems ok.The warmup is a little rough but it`s not a big deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Everything else seems ok.It goes rich under load and while i`m boosting.When i shift down a gear it goes lean.So the car is safe to drive.It needs a fine tune.I was thinking of stopping by
sometime and you can take it for a cruise and check out the tune.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

for sure, itd save some time if you drove it down...
but you can try doing some datalogs and making adjustments on your own too, as it sounds like it just needs some more fuel tweaking and youre there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_sounds like its really coming along! 

eagerly following this thread.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I forgot to mention this but I had to plug the breather hole on the side of my valve cover.It was out of control.I was going through 1/2 a litre of oil in about a 15 min drive.I tried shoving steel wool in to the hose and it made very little difference.I`m going to have to come up with a better solution.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

i think other guys have put a little block off plate just in front of hole, welded to the inside of the valve cover
i think vdubspeed did a good write up on how he did his valve cover side breather


----------



## VR6andCabbyMan (Jan 29, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Great to see your car running, congratulations. I have been following this thread for a while now, and was glad to see you have it on the road. 
I am also doing an ABA 16vT but into an '85 Cabby. I just started it for the first time last week, but am waiting on a clutch to start road tuning the Lugtronic ECU.
I have a question for you, or anybody else, regarding the valve cover breather. I haven't added one yet, but plan on it. I am running a short runner intake, so I have access to the top of the valve cover. Do you know if putting the breather bung on top of the valve cover will help with less oil being lost out of the breather? I read somewhere that people have had better luck with this and just thought I'd see if you knew anything from all the research I'm sure you've done. 
I have found that most people with the side breather have problems like yours where you lose a large amount of oil, very quickly. That sucks, but other than adding a block off plate like previously mentioned, I dont know if there is any real solution.
Thanks for the good thread.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VR6andCabbyMan)*

The new bug breather is supposed to work good.I can`t get it to fit on my car though because of the plug wires.I should`ve built my own.From what i`ve been reading people seem to have more bad luck than good when it comes to the side breather.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wyliej)*

i had to run my #1 plug wire around the back under the intake manifold to fit the NB breather


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

wyliej
What is your afr @ idle? I'm having the same issue, if I try to get it to idle around 13.9 even it idles terrible. 12.5-13.1 seems to be the best no matter what you tweak.
I was blowing alot of oil out the crank case and ended up routing my
crankcase breather to the side of the valve cover where yours is tapped With 12an. I added the beetle breather and plan on tapping the valve cover on top once more where toy-vw tapped his also with 12an. Now I'm not
getting any blow by( @ 18 lbs.) I was so tired of draining the Ccan daily..


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tg60dd)*

my a/f is in the low 12`s.I`m not to worried about it.The car runs good there.I want my car at 18 pounds.That`s awsome.I`m gonna
go do some more tuning this weekend.I may have had fuel issues due to my fuel pump.My spark is also 17deg adv at idle.I might try out my NB breather again also.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (wyliej)*

you should be able to get the idle a/f waaay lower... unless i misunderstood that


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ValveCoverGasket)*

No,you understood right.As soon as I lean it out it runs like a piece.
the idle and a/f is all over the place.my idle will bounce from say 850 to 1100.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

So.I Took my car through the emissions test and I failed miserably.
I was driving around and things were good.Then when I came out of a store and got back into my car I noticed a slight exhaust leak somewhere.It almost sounds like it`s at the bottom of the manifold.
I`m thinking maybe the wastegate flange is loose.I`ll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

why is it failing emissions? too much CO? you think the injectors are too big to idle well at lean AFR?
maybe you can throw in some 19lb inj when you go to emissions testing. that will idle real nice.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

I was wondering if the injectors were to big or not.Lots of people are running 42lb with no issues though.It may just be my tune.I still don`t know what i`m doing.I noticed in megalog viewer there are the yellow boxes with percentages.Are they supposed to be even with each other.????
It failed the co and hydrocarbons.
It failed because of too much fuel.I got my conditional pass so I`m good for the summer.I don`t plan on using it for my daily driver.
Running rich at idle isn`t a big problem for me.Although I will keep at it and try to lean it out as much as I can.I can`t believe the power.If I hit any kind of wasboard in the road while i`m boosting she starts to hop pretty good.It`s awsome.It`s fun to scare people with the blow off.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I went to check out my exhaust leak and it`s the flange where the turbo and downpipe meet.The bolts were loose so I tightened them and I could still feel a leak.So I think the gasket is done.I don`t know why but the place that did my exhaust put a paper gasket in there.
I ordered a metal one.Other than that it`s a fun ride.


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

This is the first time tuning for me as well...
I've been spending a lot of time tunign with mine and I'm really getting to learn it. I have a good idle @ 1100 rpm and 13.3-13.7. Before mine was doing the same thing as yours. Spend time with it and you'll get it. I also have 60 lb. injectors which didn't help.







Hows your cold starts??


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (tg60dd)*

I`ve been trying to keep my idle at 950.Maybe I should turn it up a little.My cold starts are ok.Still needs some work but I`m still tuning my ve table.I want my idle at 14.5 a/f.I figured it was my tuning.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

are you running the high res code?
i heard it helps the idle quality.
i installed it on my MS but now my laptop wont connect. must be a config problem.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Your setup is sick, Start to finish a real nice project, good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I cant wait till im at the tuning stages...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

I`m running whatever code vcg put on the ecu.I`m sure that`s not my problem.I don`t think it`s the high res code either.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (JustTheTip)*

Thanks man.The car isn`t finished yet though.I still need to do the rear disc conversion,rear swaybar and any bushings that may be back there.I also want to do the mk3 dash swap.I just came across a smokin deal on the whole swap.I can`t wait.This will probably be my winter project this year.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_I`m running whatever code vcg put on the ecu.I`m sure that`s not my problem.I don`t think it`s the high res code either.

its the 029y4 msns-e code, shouldnt have problems getting that to idle, you dont have THAT big of injectors


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

Ya,i`m only running 42lb injectors.The problem is my lack of experience.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

Trying to get a near stoich idle is very hard, 16v's like to run a little rich on idle, i would shoot for 13.2 -13.7 anything higher will start to lean stumble.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

ya,Im going to spend some more time on the tuning this weekend.I`m gonna put my idle up a bit and see what happens.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

im running 630cc injectors, with SDS i tried to get as lean of a idle as possible but at 13.5 the idle is rock solid @ about 800 RPM
oh and more pics


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

So i was saying the other day the gasket between the turbo and downpipe blew out.I was having trouble finding the gasket.So I phoned kinetic.They told me that they don`t make that gasket.They were saying they don`t use a gasket.I thought that was wierd but I tried it and it`s sounds perfect again.It`s a machine fit.I think i want to buy a new turbo now.The ebay one has me a little nervous.I`ve already got some shaft play.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I can`t seem to get my idle worked out.The car will idle fine with a high a/f.Then once in awhile it`ll start surging.I wonder if my pressure regulator is messing with me.


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

same here, my car (SDS ABA 16VT) doesnt like to idle unless the AFR is 12.5 or 12.0 if i lean it out a little it will drop to 13.5 which is where i want it, then it will stumble into the 18's and run like ass! and it wont recover. im thinking my FPR as well.


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

the high res code really helped my idle with 42lb injectors.
it is still not perfect but much better than before and will idle at 14:1 without jumping around too much.
definitely something to try if you haven't already.


----------



## MkIII_Paul (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: 16vt aba build (mk1vw)*

just read this thread beginning to end. many compliments.
I picked up a 16v head just a little while ago, and am planning to put it on my '95 golf (aba), and I have a couple of questions.
I may have missed it, but what cams did you go with? you mentioned that the stock pistons were machined down - was this for aftermarket cams, or is the clearance just that tight? 
having gone the turbo route, would you still do it if you had to start over? I was thinking of a supercharger, but then again, I have moderate hp goals and will probably make it my daily driver. 
I read that a shop did a p&p for you, but I was just wondering if the head has a lot of material to work with, or if some fluid passages get really close to the ports.
again, great build, and good luck sorting out the fueling.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (MkIII_Paul)*

Thank U.The pistons are stock and the cams are stock.If you want to run aftermarket cams you either need to machine the aba piston heads or run the 9A piston heads.I would like to get a set of forged pistons later on.I wish i would have done that to begin with.I went with the 2.0l head because the exhaust ports are bigger.then I had the p&p To get a better flow.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (kompressorgolf)*

I actually turned my fpr down a little and my pressure seems to be smoother.It would make a funny noise before and that seems to be gone now.
I have a new problem now though.My car is running hot so I`ll check that out this weekend.I hope That it isn`t to major.I`m not loosing any coolant,but I`ll do a compresion test to make sure the head gasket is ok.I did have the car up to 14psi.It`s almost scary,but that was the goal.


----------



## rmvw91 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (tg60dd)*

do you guys have any trouble with your 16vt running above 230 degrees F? My turbo is cooled by the engine coolant so im sure thats why its running hot. Should have get a larger fan? or a passat dual fan setup. I am running a 180 thermostat and a lower temp fan switch.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (rmvw91)*

I wasn`t having a problem untill recently.I`m around 244.To me that`s too hot.I won`t drive my car like that.It was at 223.I bought a 160 deg.thermostat.I don`t know what I have in it now.(stock)ABA.
I have a 3 wire fan switch so I`ll make the fan come on high speed at a lower temp.right now the fan comes on at around 250 deg.You guys and your farenheight.It gets me all messed up.If your gonna drive German you should learn metric.Then I won`t have to use the converter.


----------



## rmvw91 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

how do you make your fan run on high. do you switch the wire around so that it runs on high first?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (wyliej)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wyliej* »_.I did have the car up to 14psi.It`s almost scary,but that was the goal.

it should be scary, thats definitely the idea!








just wait, youll want 20psi after not too long... then 25... then...


----------



## mk1vw (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

you missed a few steps in there- 14psi, then a stronger clutch, 20psi then a stronger trans, etc.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (rmvw91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmvw91* »_how do you make your fan run on high. do you switch the wire around so that it runs on high first?

I got rid of the relays and all that other crap for the fan.I run my fan direct off the battery and fan switch.
i have a 3 wire fan and a 3 wire switch.I suggest getting a bentley.It has some good info.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I have some good news and bad news.
i got my coolant issue sorted out.Now my fan comes on sooner.
So I went and took my car for a rip and snapped the flange off the manifold.


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

















I used the BBM flange for my ABA 16v. works great.
BTW at the 30psi range after 2 years of racing it hard I found an
odd weak link. The Timing wheel attached to the Crank on the ABA
Sheared off leeving my to get towed off the track.


----------



## tg60dd (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

Wyliej
That sucks man been there....Although I broke the downpipe to turbo flange. Not sure what mounts your using but I grabbed a BFI rear engine poly mount and it must have got rid of any rocking I was having. So I run a solid front, BFI poly rear and a new but stock tranny mount = no more broken stuff, for now....


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (tg60dd)*

Ya, I was so happy my coolant issue wasn`t my head gasket.Then the flange broke.I`ve been trying to find a rear solid mount.I seen it once and couldn`t find it again.I`m running A RPI solid front mount.Ya and I think it broke because of the engine rocking on the back side.I`ll weld it back together and see what happens.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

black forest industries has some good mount kits
im running their delrin rear mounts, and their solid front mount in my car...


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

I`m gonna look into these mounts.I might get a piece of flex pipe added to my downpipe.


----------



## rmvw91 (May 10, 2005)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

that suck to hear about your flange, did the manual fan switch fix your cooling problem or was it something else?


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (rmvw91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rmvw91* »_that suck to hear about your flange, did the manual fan switch fix your cooling problem or was it something else?

I had an air lock.the fan wasn`t the problem.I switched it around because I could.


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

I have a question.Can I remove the internal wastegate from a turbo and run my external one.I want a bigger and better turbo.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 16vt aba build (wyliej)*

youll have to change the flange on your DP to block off the wastegate port


----------



## wyliej (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (ValveCoverGasket)*

oh ok.I know what you mean.


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: 16vt aba build (REPOMAN)*

nice corrado sir!! one question from where are you getting your vacumm for the computer i have a short mani and im gettin it from the brake booster from a t adapter for the fpr an the ecu/ its stalls if i let the accelerator go


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

*Re: 16vt aba build (E U RO C R A P 87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *E U RO C R A P 87* »_nice corrado sir!! one question from where are you getting your vacumm for the computer i have a short mani and im gettin it from the brake booster from a t adapter for the fpr an the ecu/ its stalls if i let the accelerator go









Thank you 
I have 3 vacume line attached on the bottom of the Intake plenium.
I also have 2 on the T/B 1 befor and 1 after the throttle plate.


----------

